# Les Fleurs du mal ~ A dark garden blog



## Kdestra

More Pomegranate pictures: Pomegranate Lemonade and the tree filled with ripe fruit. 
Just behind Hocus (kitty) you can see I'm trench composting the Pomegranate skins.


----------



## Kdestra

Decided to make Pomegranate Margaritas. Turns out 100% Pomegranate juice doesn't fully freeze .... it congealed


----------



## Kdestra

Starting in early winter I dream about pumpkins: red, orange, grey, white, bumpy, lumpy & smooth. Then I spend the rest of the year growing, failing, regrowing, fighting bugs, sweating & sometimes succeeding. After Halloween is over I cant just toss my babies into the compost so I make pumpkin stacks & topiaries. Also being the pumpkin hoarder that I am I drive around after Halloween and take pumpkins off the curb left for trash. Ooojen (pumpkin Growers comrade) identified the greenish/white striped pumpkin as "One Too Many"


----------



## Kdestra

A few people asked about my garden witch so I thought I'd share a short story about her.

When my children were young I'd write them stories. One of those stories was about a witch that had a magical garden. Then we would sit my garden shed & I'd tell them all about her silly crows, foxes (we call them "red cats") flowers & vegetables. One day I decided to paint her on the wall of the garden shed. We loved her so much hubby put her into a CAD then had her laser cut out've steel.


----------



## Kdestra

Most people put up holiday lights this time of year but my pagan heart desires something darker, something ethereal.... something hauntingly beautiful.
So for the past few weeks we've been working on the Winter Solstice Urn
(Like every tombstone maker on the HW forum) we have lots of insulation foam board laying around. I cut the foam to fit snugly into urn, then cut out holes for flame lights, twisted willow branches & berries.

The pictures do not do the urn justice. The urn plus branches reach over 10ft. The flame light is perfect (not bright or garish) I'm so happy with the way it turned out I'm going to do my small oval urns tomorrow.


----------



## Kdestra

Not much going on in the garden right now but found some Jack B'Little seeds from 2018. 
So I decided to use the paper towel method & find out if they're viable. 
2 out've 4 germinated ??

Here's a link for more info about starting seeds using the "Paper Towel Method"





How to Germinate With Paper Towels


How to Germinate With Paper Towels. You’re planning your spring garden, you have several left-over seed packets from previous years and you’re not sure if the seeds are still good. Knowing if the seeds are dead, the percentage of seeds that are still viable and the rate of germination can keep...




homeguides.sfgate.com


----------



## Kdestra

Finally found my old Fern Leaf Lavender seeds! Wasn't really expecting them to germinate but they did ?


----------



## Kdestra

Gardens of the dead

Staring to adding cemitaries we've visited around the world. 
"Franz Kafka's" grave in Prague.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Thank you for posting the article about germinating seeds with paper towels. I ended up with a ton of old seeds (came in a box of other stuff my husband won at auction) and I have no idea how they were stored or anything. Most of them are from 2013.


----------



## Ladyfrog

My son and daughter in law gave me this seed bouquet for my birthday last month and I can't wait to plant them!


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Thank you for posting the article about germinating seeds with paper towels. I ended up with a ton of old seeds (came in a box of other stuff my husband won at auction) and I have no idea how they were stored or anything. Most of them are from 2013.


Ohhhh??? do you mind sharing photos of your seed stash? I love looking at seed envelopes.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> My son and daughter in law gave me this seed bouquet for my birthday last month and I can't wait to plant them!


"Happy birthday" ???????
That's beautiful & such a fantastic idea. It certainly warms up the heart in February.


----------



## Kdestra

"Gardens of the dead"

This photo was taken several years ago in a Puritan Grave Yard in Connecticut.
Last year I shared several photos of Puritan grave yards all over New England & A few Southern states as well. 








Puritan Graveyards


Happy October from Connecticut




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Kdestra

"Gardens of the dead"

A very old picture taken at Edgar Allan Poe's grave in Baltimore. (The kids are underwhelmed) If you get a chance to visit Poe's grave ~ do it. The grave yard is small but fascinating. Edgar Allan Poe's Grave

On the other side of Baltimore is the very interesting grave stone of Elijah Bond. He's been credited with making the first Ouija board. Green Mount Cemetery is filled with Angelic






Angels & also has the grave of John Wilks Booth. We accidentally stumbled on it while looking for Elijah Bond's grave.








Ouija Board Gravestone - Grave of Elijah Bond in Baltimore


The memorial gravestone of Ouija Board inventor Elijah Bond was erected in 2008 by the Talking Board Historical Society in Baltimore's Green Mount Cemetery.




www.cultofweird.com












John Wilkes Booth (1838-1865) - Find a Grave...


Presidential Assassin. An acclaimed Shakespearean stage actor, he assassinated 16th United States President Abraham Lincoln on April 14, 1865. Born in Bel Air, Maryland, he was the 10th child of Junius Brutus Booth, an English-born stage actor who had gained fame for his dramatic Shakespearean...




www.findagrave.com


----------



## Kdestra

"Gardens of the dead"

At first glance the grave yard in Jewett City is boring (No art, run down & utilitarian). 
The story about the "Jewett City Vampires" is anything but!!! Its tragic! It's desperate & based on human fear. A lot has been written about them & by much better writers then I am so click on the link



The Jewett City Vampires, Griswold – Damned Connecticut


----------



## Ladyfrog

Oooh I love old cemeteries! That Ouija board headstone is awesome ? I will check out the vampire article on my break this afternoon (scurrying back to work now).


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Oooh I love old cemeteries! That Ouija board headstone is awesome ? I will check out the vampire article on my break this afternoon (scurrying back to work now).


Oh you'd love to see the graveyards in Baltimore. They are unique & disturbing. If you ever come to the East coast I'd be glad to show you in person. ☠☠☠
If you're interested in another tragic American Vampire ~ read about poor Mercy Brown. 
(We visit her grave every time we go to Rhodes island)
The Brown family suffered & died because of consumption ~aka~ Tuberculosis. 
It's difficult to comprehend why they dug up Mercy's body, burned her heart & made her brother drink the ashes. Btw her brother still died 








The Mercy Brown Vampire Story - Historic Mysteries


Opening the coffin, the onlookers were shocked to see that her body was in pristine condition. Read the real Mercy Brown vampire story.




www.historicmysteries.com


----------



## Kdestra

Gardens of the dead

No vacation in Rhodes Island is complete with out visting my 2nd favorite American Literary writer "H.P. Lovecraft" My favorite story is "The Cats of Ulthar" and my all time favorite poem is "Where Once Poe Walked" Where Once Poe Walked by Howard Phillips Lovecraft
I followed HP's footsteps in this poem in Provenance 
~~ yes that is my plushy Cthulu ~~~


----------



## Kdestra

Gardens of the dead 

Another favorite Connecticut Cemetery is Milford. I read about it on "Damned Connecticut" a few years ago & had to see Nathan Baldwin's for myself. It did not disappoint 



Milford Cemetery, Milford – Damned Connecticut


----------



## 66539

I want to thank you for contributing to Halloween Forum in so many ways, but especially here. On most threads, I enjoy reading about what interests folks without necessarily feeling a need to comment. A few threads find me actively contributing. We cross paths on the pumpkin growers thread and so many others.

However, this blog being an ongoing adventure makes me feel as if I would be ungrateful if I didn't say at least a simple thank you for the time you put into it. I enjoy your pictures, your thoughts, and your stories. I won't comment on any of it, because to me a blog is a personal journal that needs no review or commentary to be perfect just as it is. So, just this once I interrupt the flow of your blog to say thank you. Know your efforts are always enjoyed by one who from here on will return to the shadows to enjoy his visits.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I want to thank you for contributing to Halloween Forum in so many ways, but especially here. On most threads, I enjoy reading about what interests folks without necessarily feeling a need to comment. A few threads find me actively contributing. We cross paths on the pumpkin growers thread and so many others.
> 
> However, this blog being an ongoing adventure makes me feel as if I would be ungrateful if I didn't say at least a simple thank you for the time you put into it. I enjoy your pictures, your thoughts, and your stories. I won't comment on any of it, because to me a blog is a personal journal that needs no review or commentary to be perfect just as it is. So, just this once I interrupt the flow of your blog to say thank you. Know your efforts are always enjoyed by one who from here on will return to the shadows to enjoy his visits.


☠☠☠ Thank you so much.. we don't get a lot of visitors down here ☠☠☠

We went to Vyšehrad Cemetery in Prague last summer. Dvorak & Mucha are buried there 


Vyšehrad – tour – English | Správa pražských hřbitovů


----------



## Kdestra

Gardeners of the dead

Vyšehrad Cemetery in Prague


----------



## Ladyfrog

Beautiful! Now I'm itching to visit the east coast and visit all these places.


----------



## Kdestra

Gardens of the dead 

It's a beautiful day to visit my favorite copper angle at a local cemetery. No matter how hard I try I can't capture her beauty. Her green patina is haunting, the expression on her face is lovely & her feathered wings look soft to the touch


----------



## Ladyfrog

She really is beautiful! The picture from below with the blue sky above is gorgeous.
Here's some pics of my seeds (and my helper Bandit). There are SO many old seeds to go through! The person who collected them really liked radishes as there are close to 20 different packets of radish seeds. I had success growing a few things but I mostly stuck to my newer seeds that I knew would have the best shot of growing. This year I have a small greenhouse so a lot more room for starting seeds.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> She really is beautiful! The picture from below with the blue sky above is gorgeous.
> Here's some pics of my seeds (and my helper Bandit). There are SO many old seeds to go through! The person who collected them really liked radishes as there are close to 20 different packets of radish seeds. I had success growing a few things but I mostly stuck to my newer seeds that I knew would have the best shot of growing. This year I have a small greenhouse so a lot more room for starting seeds.



Wow! That's a very impressive seed stash!!
Bandit is adorable 🥰

I'm experiencing a seedling problem that I've never dealt with before: " spider mite infestation" I think they came from my potting soil & they are wiping my seedlings out just when they start growing. I had to dump my lavender & thai Basil. Have you ever had this problem?


----------



## Kdestra

Catacombs of the Capuchins 

Date: October 1999
Place: Brno, Czech Republic


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> Wow! That's a very impressive seed stash?
> ? Bandit is adorable ?
> 
> I'm experiencing a seedling problem that I've never dealt with before: " spider mite infestation" I think they came from my potting soil & they are wiping my seedlings out just when they start growing. I had to dump my lavender & thai Basil. Have you ever had this problem?


I'm not sure what spider mites are so I can't say for sure if I've ever had that problem! My biggest nemesis here is SLUGS. I'm debating buying a highly rated slug killer from Gurney's or just stick with copper barriers. I have used copper tape with great success on planters and just need to figure out a good way to make it work in other areas ?


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> Catacombs of the Capuchins
> 
> Date: October 1999
> Place: Brno, Czech Republic


That looks so cool! You've really traveled the world. I haven't even been to Canada or Mexico ? but I did spend 3 years in Alaska as a kid. My dad was Air Force and that's the most interesting place we went ?‍♀


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm not sure what spider mites are so I can't say for sure if I've ever had that problem! My biggest nemesis here is SLUGS. I'm debating buying a highly rated slug killer from Gurney's or just stick with copper barriers. I have used copper tape with great success on planters and just need to figure out a good way to make it work in other areas ?


Spider mites are a pain in the ass! I've never had them before & I've got no clue where they came from. How To Get Rid Of Spider Mites On Houseplants, For Good!

If you've got slugs ~ you need Sluggo. It's safe for kids & pets. I've been using it for years & have never had a problem SLUGGO Non-Toxic SLUG and SNAIL CONTROL FACT SHEET


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> That looks so cool! You've really traveled the world. I haven't even been to Canada or Mexico ? but I did spend 3 years in Alaska as a kid. My dad was Air Force and that's the most interesting place we went ?‍♀


Where in Alaska did you live? I've never been but have been told its beautiful. 

Jewelry & McMansions can't tame this traveling soul. I'd rather do over 105 kilometers on the autobahn. 

Do me a favor & go see the pyramids in Mexico. There is nothing like them in the world, the people are wonderful & I've never had a problem


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> Where in Alaska did you live? I've never been but have been told its beautiful.
> 
> Jewelry & McMansions can't tame this traveling soul. I'd rather do over 105 kilometers on the autobahn.
> 
> Do me a favor & go see the pyramids in Mexico. There is nothing like them in the world, the people are wonderful & I've never had a problem


We were in Anchorage. I don't know if it's different now but back in the 80s there weren't many roads so you had to charter a flight to go most places. Ironically, my dad the AF pilot never did that. We did drive up to Fairbanks once and that was really pretty plus you get to go through North Pole which is Christmas every day. Another time we drove to a state park and saw a glacier. That was really beautiful and breath-taking.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> We were in Anchorage. I don't know if it's different now but back in the 80s there weren't many roads so you had to charter a flight to go most places. Ironically, my dad the AF pilot never did that. We did drive up to Fairbanks once and that was really pretty plus you get to go through North Pole which is Christmas every day. Another time we drove to a state park and saw a glacier. That was really beautiful and breath-taking.


Everything you described is astounding. There are no words ...


----------



## Kdestra

Gardens of the dead 

It's a cold & blustery day but we still decided to go visit my absolutely favorite angel in Old Town Alexandria. She is magnificent with massive wings. I get angry that the city doesn't protect & clean her.


----------



## Kdestra

2020 seed starting has been rough. I'm dealing with fungus gnats & spider mites. I'm pretty sure the bugs came from the potting soil. I've tossed several plants because of infestation. 
On the bright side: there's a baby cucumber, the lavender is thriving, 3 healthy Black cherry tomatoes, lots of Crown of Thorns (gourds) & 3 Jack B'Littles


----------



## Ladyfrog

I haven't started any seeds yet due to catching the crud last week but I did get some pics of the first harbingers of spring - cherry blossoms! I find it so interesting that the cherry tree puts out flowers before leaves in the spring. We had just had a brief hail and rain shower so that made these pics turn out extra sparkly.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I haven't started any seeds yet due to catching the crud last week but I did get some pics of the first harbingers of spring - cherry blossoms! I find it so interesting that the cherry tree puts out flowers before leaves in the spring. We had just had a brief hail and rain shower so that made these pics turn out extra sparkly.



My poem to a Cherry tree ~ also titled "A not so good haiku"
*____*
Winds call
Petals fall
Feet stall 
*_*

"flowers before leaves" is a beautiful sentiment!

Does it hail a lot where you live? It doesn't hail here often but when it does - we have tornadoes


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> My poem to a Cherry tree ~ also titled "A not so good haiku"
> *____*
> Winds call
> Petals fall
> Feet stall
> *_*
> 
> "flowers before leaves" is a beautiful sentiment!
> 
> Does it hail a lot where you live? It doesn't hail here often but when it does - we have tornadoes


I used to live in Texas where they get REAL hail ? We get barely pea sized hail in Washington. The last two days we've had quite a few short hail showers here on the coast as some colder, wetter air has moved in. 

I like your Haiku - you are more of a poet than I am!


----------



## Kdestra

Be still my gothic heart☠☠☠
These beautiful lilies came home with us today


----------



## Ladyfrog

Oooh! I can't wait to see how they look in real life. I just bought some boring, normal seeds today - daisies, broccoli and lettuce. Hoping to get some seeds started next weekend.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Oooh! I can't wait to see how they look in real life. I just bought some boring, normal seeds today - daisies, broccoli and lettuce. Hoping to get some seeds started next weekend.


I love that you love starting seeds. I guess it's kinda geeky but it's so much fun.


----------



## Kdestra

No Show - Day 2 of bathroom glass installers

When he didn't respond to texts after 12:00. I took the opportunity to go to the Virginia Cooperative Extension office Arlington County
to pick up free 2019 seeds for my Little Free Seed Library. Now, without sounding ungrateful. I really resent the way the employees treat the public.
(Let me explain)
1st. You have to know about it. The free seeds are not advertised even tho we pay for it with our taxes
2nd. They are only open 9 to 5 weekdays. There is no way for someone working regular office hours to get free seeds.
3rd. If I was someone who never grew tomatoes or corn or anything - they would be the last people to ask for advice. They are so cruel!! The first time I went I actually greeted the women in the office & they just stared at me. Anyway, when I walked in today I acted as if they didn't exist. I didn't offer a "Hello" & didn't expect anything in return.
*BUT* I filled up my bag & waltzed out!
I'll stock the Library tomorrow & let everyone who wants free seeds have them. The kids down the street take alot of the seeds but I don't care! I'll find another excuse to get to the extension office again next month.


----------



## Kdestra

Btw - this is the Free Seed Library. If you're in North Virginia ~ you're welcome to grab some seeds


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> I love that you love starting seeds. I guess it's kinda geeky but it's so much fun.


I don't know about you but I get really excited when my seeds start sprouting!


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I don't know about you but I get really excited when my seeds start sprouting!


I love the little sprouts ????????


----------



## Kdestra

Filled the Free Seed Library today


----------



## Kdestra

Black Hellebore Bloom
These plants have very long history that stretches back before the Greeks. They are very poisonous but are also used in medicine. Hence their name: _helein_-“to kill” and _bora _“food”. 
Here's a great link The Court of Helleborus: A Collection of Hellebore Lore


----------



## Kdestra

These photos are from last summer of the fig tree. There are 2 different types of honey bees gorging on the fig fruit. I'm pretty sure (not positive) that the lighter bee is the traditional "Italian Honey or western bee" the one with the darker abdomin is a "Russian or Caucasian bee"


----------



## Kdestra

Artichokes are simply devine! They are delicious & stunningly beautiful. 
People say they are hard to grow but with a few tips: sunny location, good seeds & extra water you'll be able to grow them too. They are also very nutritious Top 8 Health Benefits of Artichokes and Artichoke Extract

Here's some interesting info Artichokes History


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Artichokes are simply devine! They are delicious & stunningly beautiful.
> People say they are hard to grow but with a few tips: sunny location, good seeds & extra water you'll be able to grow them too.


Okay, I said I would just read and enjoy, but as blogs go, this one is very free-form, and you brought up one of our favorite garden flowers. Not only do bees love our blooming artichokes, but for a short while they look like Cleopatra from the Addams Family TV series. What's not to love?










One thing we've found works well with artichoke seeds, which have a reputation for being frustrating, is to put them between damp paper towels, put that into a plastic zip-lock bag, and put them in a northern exposure window and wait. Usually within days we can see the little seeds sprouting. As soon as the roots grow a bit and the first bit of green pops out, we transplant them into containers. For us, it's worked every time. They really are bee heaven, so if your readers have the space, they should add artichokes to their garden.


----------



## Kdestra

@chubstuff 
Wow!!! Your artichokes are beautiful. Have you ever had problems with ant & aphids? Last year ants nearly killed mine. It was a full scale war between me & them! 
Btw - if you like growing artichokes you should also grow Cardoons! They are so cool & they are beautiful dried. I save the dried stalks for Halloween. 

Idk if you like vintage stuff but I found this big bowl at a flea market for $1 & had to have it. 

Thanks for visiting down here. I'll probably be posting more often because the kids are now out of school for a month due to the virus. This little blog is keeping my mind off of the situation so please feel free to post


----------



## Kdestra

Spent this grey sunday morning working on my Spring Urn with Forsythia & twisted Willow branches. Forsythia is in the olive family Oleaceae


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> @chubstuff
> Wow!!! Your artichokes are beautiful. Have you ever had problems with ant & aphids? Last year ants nearly killed mine.


We don't actually eat a lot of our artichokes. I have one globe artichoke and one Italian purple artichoke. They both do very well in our neck of the woods and I leave the artichoke flowers on through the entire winter. In early spring, if the weather gods are kind, the seeds begin to sprout right on the stalk. I take them carefully and transplant them to pots and the next generation of artichokes begins. 

We had problems with ants and aphids last year. They came after I clipped and ate a few of the artichokes. Since the plants are pretty hearty, I just hosed them down with a direct spray and that did a number on the aphids. This year, I will be more aggressive about the ants. I'm sure you know that the ants are actually farming the aphids, protecting them from bugs that would eat them. So, I will treat the ants as what they are in our garden, an obnoxious neighbor who lets their animals run amok in our garden. I have found that making a gel like solution of borax and sugar works on our indoor ants, so this year, I'm going to see if it transfers to outdoors. 

Often I'll use Terro, which is basically those same ingredients premixed. They make little outdoor stakes filled with the borax and sugar mix, and I tried those. I really don't know if they did any good because within three days the squirrels had broken open the bait traps and eaten all the insides. It probably gave them a terrible tummy ache, but I don't think it killed any of them. It's sort of like eating soap after all. I might try stakes out back though, as the squirrels spend most of their time out in front of our house where the bird feeders are. 

I also will be trying some more natural remedies for the bugs this year. I have mint and garlic that seem to be very popular mixed with a bit of soap for spraying on plants. I also bought my first bottle of Neem oil. I will use that more as a last resort kind of thing as while it is a natural pesticide, it is still a pesticide. In general, I have just squashed the bugs I don't like when I find them, and found that was good enough. But some years are worse than others, and with a really mild winter, I am expecting nearly every pest we have to have overwintered.



Kdestra said:


> Btw - if you like growing artichokes you should also grow Cardoons! They are so cool & they are beautiful dried. I save the dried stalks for Halloween.


Those are so neat looking. Sort of like corpulent baby artichokes. We always have a need for freaky looking flowers for our arrangements come Halloween. I will have to go out in search of the seeds. 



Kdestra said:


> Idk if you like vintage stuff but I found this big bowl at a flea market for $1 & had to have it.


It's beautiful. Most of the things that come home from our visits to garage sales and flea markets look like things that can be made into Halloween props. But we do have a few pieces of blue glass and other knick-knaks that are in our display cases. The two of us come from a long separate history of collecting things, so whittling down what we might collect together is always a challenge.



Kdestra said:


> Thanks for visiting down here. I'll probably be posting more often because the kids are now out of school for a month due to the virus. This little blog is keeping my mind off of the situation so please feel free to post


I still enjoy reading far more than posting, but if I see something of interest that I think I can contribute to, I will certainly do that. I love dropping by here. Between plants and mausoleums, you have so many of our favorites covered.


----------



## Kdestra

Last year I bought a chemical to spray on the plants. Cant recall name but I'll post a picture when I find it in shed. It really killed those jerks. I don't usually use chems but they were destroying my entire crop. 

Here's a few more cardoon pictures. They make a fantastic Halloween display


----------



## Kdestra

Tucked safely away from small children & pets is my own little "poison garden" or "witch garden" if you prefer. _Aconitum napellus (_Wolf's Bane) & Hellebore are allowed to grow freely. Every single part of these plants will kill you. Always wear gloves when working with Aconite








<em>Aconitum napellus </em>(Monkshood): A Purple Poison


Aconitum napellus flowers (aka monkshood or wolfsbane) look beautiful, but swallowing any part of the plant could be deadly.



www.poison.org





One day when all the craziness of the Covid virus is over I hope to visit the Alnwick Poison Garden. For now tho check out this link. Poison Garden - The Alnwick Garden


----------



## Kdestra

Took all the books out've Library & tossed into recycling. I'm not worried about the seeds or Library because it receives ample sunlight & that's the best defense against germs. But the books could potentially hide microbes between the pages. We also disinfect the library twice a day.


----------



## Ladyfrog

We've had beautiful weather all week so tomorrow I plan to get started on my garden plans ?


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> We've had beautiful weather all week so tomorrow I plan to get started on my garden plans ?


Hey you @Ladyfrog

What are you planning to grow?


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> Hey you @Ladyfrog
> 
> What are you planning to grow?
> [/QUOTE
> I'm planting lots of flowers, pumpkins, squash, carrots, radishes, potatoes, cucumbers and green beans. Oh and I have two blueberry bushes that are producing well so I might add to that. I haven't decided if I want to do strawberries again. The deer really like to eat them so I haven't been able to cultivate a nice berry patch in the 3 years we've lived here. I always grow them in pots that I put up high and cover with netting!
> 
> What are you growing this year?


----------



## Kdestra

@Ladyfrog 
That sounds amazing! Thankfully we don't have to worry about deer. 

Right now, I have 3 cherry tomatoes, gourds & JBLs. My lettuce is really growing in the cold frames.


----------



## Kdestra

Chilling in bed reading a really cool book I picked up at the library. 
I came across: "Aconitum", Monks Hood or aconites. It says: it is thought to derive their name from the Greek word "without struggle", referring to the quick death afforded by this plant's notorious toxicity. 

This book is a feast for the eyes & an excellent read


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Chilling in bed reading a really cool book I picked up at the library.


How fortunate you still have library access. Ours are all closed. I miss my pilgrimages to pick up DVDs and books. We live right behind the park where the library is located, and I enjoyed getting out to pick up treats when they came in. It's a small library, so most of what I get is actually brought in from other, larger libraries. What a joy libraries are, no matter their size. Even your tiny seed library would brighten my day to see it's open and accepting visitors.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> How fortunate you still have library access. Ours are all closed. I miss my pilgrimages to pick up DVDs and books. We live right behind the park where the library is located, and I enjoyed getting out to pick up treats when they came in. It's a small library, so most of what I get is actually brought in from other, larger libraries. What a joy libraries are, no matter their size. Even your tiny seed library would brighten my day to see it's open and accepting visitors.


Our libraries just closed ? They emailed saying keep the books & don't worry about fines. 
I love libraries too. It's my go to place in winter. I usually check out dozens of garden books to keep me occupied. I'm really depressed right now & kid's school is canceled for rest of year.


----------



## Ladyfrog

The New York public library opened up their ebook collection to everyone You can now download over 300,000 books from the NYPL for free


----------



## 66539

Our local libraries are doing


Ladyfrog said:


> The New York public library opened up their ebook collection to everyone You can now download over 300,000 books from the NYPL for free


 Our local libraries are doing much the same. It's not quite the same when you stare at a computer screen and scroll instead of flipping pages, but it is so much better than nothing. Another nice thing they are doing is increasing the number of times you can use their streaming service to watch movies. There was a limit of ten a month, but they have raised that. Libraries are the best. Even when they can't be open to the community, they try to find ways to keep us connected to what we love about them.


----------



## Kdestra

Started working on this puzzle last week. It's been great ?☠?☠?☠


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> Started working on this puzzle last week. It's been great ?☠?☠?☠


It's so sweet that kitty is helping ?


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> It's so sweet that kitty is helping ?


Idk. Hocus hates the puzzle & would rather sit in my lap.


----------



## Kdestra

I think I live on an ant hill. The artichokes are already showing aphids infestation


----------



## Kdestra

Went to Home Depot to pick up wood & dirt for new raised garden bed but the line to get in store was very long. I understand why they are only letting 10 people in at a time but people can still transmit covid19 while in line.


----------



## Kdestra

So fragile yet so wild .. violets so calm, growing along the fence & tame


----------



## Kdestra

Zone 7b

May... ..Sould've known that a warm winter = huge aphid infestation. 
(Aphids are born pregnant. Yes they are. Don't believe me then Google it) 

The artichokes are blooming & I wont let the aphids win. 
Green & purples are spectacular.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Went to Home Depot to pick up wood & dirt for new raised garden bed but the line to get in store was very long. I understand why they are only letting 10 people in at a time but people can still transmit covid19 while in line.


I waited in line to get into Home Depot, and I have to say it might be a decent thing to do. Many folks inside paid very little attention to social distancing and just plowed on through to get to what they wanted. There were quite a few people inside. Sort of like a normal slow day. But as the self distancing and home stays grow longer, so does the impatience of many folk. I remember this pandemic being called a war quite a few times. The one thing I don't see is a solidarity of purpose so often seen in previous wars. The days of community need overriding self interest seems to be sadly long gone.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> So fragile yet so wild .. violets so calm, growing along the fence & tame












Violets were one of my mother's favorite flowers. They also give a wonderful fragrance to the air when they're in full bloom. So, I have a fondness for them. So much so that I let the front lawn overgrow every year because they live there. I don't mow until they've bloomed out and had time to establish themselves for next year. As you can see, I am one sunny day away from mowing. The flowers are almost all gone.

There are a few blooms left on the one group in the picture, but elsewhere the blooms have all dropped. The lawn is still full of tiny white daisies, but they don't seem to mind being mowed. In a few weeks they will be back. The grass is currently two feet tall in places. I'm okay with that because the "lawn" has been full of early blooming flowers for the bees. The dandelions, crocus, and daffodils have all bloomed and are awaiting their yearly trimming. It makes me smile to see the flowers popping up through the grass. We don't have a well manicured lawn, but it is colorful at times of the year when color is greatly appreciated.

We live at the end of a dead end road, so we really don't have neighbors or HOAs that complain about our approach to curb appeal.


----------



## Ladyfrog

chubstuff said:


> View attachment 729762
> 
> 
> Violets were one of my mother's favorite flowers. They also give a wonderful fragrance to the air when they're in full bloom. So, I have a fondness for them. So much so that I let the front lawn overgrow every year because they live there. I don't mow until they've bloomed out and had time to establish themselves for next year. As you can see, I am one sunny day away from mowing. The flowers are almost all gone.
> 
> There are a few blooms left on the one group in the picture, but elsewhere the blooms have all dropped. The lawn is still full of tiny white daisies, but they don't seem to mind being mowed. In a few weeks they will be back. The grass is currently two feet tall in places. I'm okay with that because the "lawn" has been full of early blooming flowers for the bees. The dandelions, crocus, and daffodils have all bloomed and are awaiting their yearly trimming. It makes me smile to see the flowers popping up through the grass. We don't have a well manicured lawn, but it is colorful at times of the year when color is greatly appreciated.
> 
> We live at the end of a dead end road, so we really don't have neighbors or HOAs that complain about our approach to curb appeal.


I always mow around the daisies in my yard. I honestly would rather let a pony or cow or something eat the grass but my neighbors probably wouldn't agree...but then again, if they keep making such a racket all the time, I may have to try it 😁 Can you tell I'd much rather live way out in the country with no neighbors?


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> View attachment 729762
> 
> 
> Violets were one of my mother's favorite flowers. They also give a wonderful fragrance to the air when they're in full bloom. So, I have a fondness for them. So much so that I let the front lawn overgrow every year because they live there. I don't mow until they've bloomed out and had time to establish themselves for next year. As you can see, I am one sunny day away from mowing. The flowers are almost all gone.
> 
> There are a few blooms left on the one group in the picture, but elsewhere the blooms have all dropped. The lawn is still full of tiny white daisies, but they don't seem to mind being mowed. In a few weeks they will be back. The grass is currently two feet tall in places. I'm okay with that because the "lawn" has been full of early blooming flowers for the bees. The dandelions, crocus, and daffodils have all bloomed and are awaiting their yearly trimming. It makes me smile to see the flowers popping up through the grass. We don't have a well manicured lawn, but it is colorful at times of the year when color is greatly appreciated.
> 
> We live at the end of a dead end road, so we really don't have neighbors or HOAs that complain about our approach to curb appeal.


Oh I could never mow those flowers either. I love dandelions too. Did you know they originated in Eurasia? It's considered an invasive weed but I don't care. They are free to grow in my yard.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I always mow around the daisies in my yard. I honestly would rather let a pony or cow or something eat the grass but my neighbors probably wouldn't agree...but then again, if they keep making such a racket all the time, I may have to try it 😁 Can you tell I'd much rather live way out in the country with no neighbors?


Sometimes I think I'd like to live further in the country but I really do love where we live. A few of my neighbors are assholes but the rest are really nice. I started a FB garden group for locals & have met so many people. We trade plants, haul stuff out of the garbage, etc.


----------



## Kdestra

@chubstuff


----------



## Kdestra

------
Early this morning between 4 or 5 perhaps 6:30am my mother was sitting on the edge of my bed. Sitting next to me as I lay asleep... She was talking? She was saying she was tired & wanted to lay down... she was shoving me. Forcing me to move over so she could lay down & sleep.

----- That was my dream this morning. I haven't spoken to my mom in years (same long story)


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> ------
> Early this morning between 4 or 5 perhaps 6:30am my mother was sitting on the edge of my bed. Sitting next to me as I lay asleep... She was talking? She was saying she was tired & wanted to lay down... she was shoving me. Forcing me to move over so she could lay down & sleep.
> 
> ----- That was my dream this morning. I haven't spoken to my mom in years (same long story)


That's kinda spooky! I would be annoyed if my mom tried that in my dreams 😂 
(I haven't spoken to my mom in about 14 years)


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> That's kinda spooky! I would be annoyed if my mom tried that in my dreams 😂
> (I haven't spoken to my mom in about 14 years)


I didn't want to mention this but I was very annoyed at her in my dream. Even when I woke up I was still a bit stressed. My mom is a very selfish person 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Kdestra

Life is a bit out of control but bring hell or damnation I am ready & so are the artichokes


----------



## Kdestra

The artichokes are rolling in. So I decided to do a taste test between Green Globe & Purple of Romagna. Color wise ~ the purple is exquisite but that's where it end. Because as it turns out the purple has a lot more thorns (closer to a nettle) & is tough. Green globe cooks beautifully, tastes heavenly & much sweeter. 

I'll keep the purples for flowers & eat all the green 🥰


----------



## Kdestra

Beautiful Cardoons are also blossoming in the garden. 
There is more mystery then history on this magnificent plant 








Domestication of Artichoke and Cardoon: From Roman Times to the Genomic Age


AbstractBackground. The history of domestication of artichoke and leafy cardoon is not yet fully understood and when and where it occurred remains unknown. Evid




academic.oup.com


----------



## Kdestra

Oh no🎃🎃🎃🎃
Bethany Lowe's 2020 Halloween catalog has has haunted veggies. I have to have those carrots!!!!


----------



## Kdestra

Off their heads ~~
Make a a bouquet with them


----------



## Ladyfrog

I have never heard of Bethany Lowe...those veggies are awesome 🎃 Off to check it out...


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I have never heard of Bethany Lowe...those veggies are awesome 🎃 Off to check it out...


Oh... I absolutely love her designs. It fits in perfectly with the haunted Dollhouse we built.
It's a bit pricey but sometimes really nice pieces are worth it because they are special to me. I have fond memories of each one we bought.


----------



## Kdestra

This artichoke is over 8ft!! I can't believe it ~ I've never seen such a massive plant. 
We've been eating artichokes non stop


----------



## Kdestra

Foxgloves in full bloom ~ Favorite flower of foxes & Fey. 
According to Lord Dunsany (Anglo-Irish writer) The fox was a clever creature that could move from the land of fairy to the human realm. When the fox was asked why it would ever come to the "Land of mankind.... the fox replied: "That he wouldn't except for the poultry"


----------



## Ladyfrog

Those are beautiful 😍 I'm not having as much success growing stuff this year as I would like. It's been too chilly for most things to really take off. We've only had a few days above 65 so far and more rain than normal, which also keeps things cool. I can't complain too much as I'm not a fan of hot weather.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Those are beautiful 😍 I'm not having as much success growing stuff this year as I would like. It's been too chilly for most things to really take off. We've only had a few days above 65 so far and more rain than normal, which also keeps things cool. I can't complain too much as I'm not a fan of hot weather.


Foxglove love chilly weather🥰🥰🥰 
Our's has definitely been cooler & I'm sure that's why mine have done so well this year. I'd be more then happy to send you seeds when my plants are done. Btw foxglove are biennial. So if you plant this year they should flower next year.


----------



## Kdestra

Hubby took this photo. It looks so surreal


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Foxgloves in full bloom ~ Favorite flower of foxes & Fey.


For the last two years, a wild seeded fox glove has grown in a little space in my garden. I have let it always go to seed and scattered them about hoping to see new ones. The wild version is not quite so starkly pink in our area, but they are beautiful nonetheless. Frustratingly, this year, the first successful new foxglove growing has chosen to do so on the pathway, rather than in the garden. Sometimes I think plants play with us just to see what we will do. For our foxglove, it is hand weeding around it, rather than mowing through the area as I normally do.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> For the last two years, a wild seeded fox glove has grown in a little space in my garden. I have let it always go to seed and scattered them about hoping to see new ones. The wild version is not quite so starkly pink in our area, but they are beautiful nonetheless. Frustratingly, this year, the first successful new foxglove growing has chosen to do so on the pathway, rather than in the garden. Sometimes I think plants play with us just to see what we will do. For our foxglove, it is hand weeding around it, rather than mowing through the area as I normally do.


Foxgloves have a wildflower heart.... no taming them🥰

Rumor has it that only the Fey are sly enough to get the seeds to grow. 
So it's best to leave the "small folk", the "good folk" .. alone to their chores.
If they've chosen a crack in the pavement.. wisper a "Thank you" & step around the kindness you've been bestowed


----------



## Kdestra

How about a clever poem? 
(It's one of my favorites)





__





The Fairies by William Allingham - Scottish Poetry Library


Up the airy mountain, / Down the rushy glen, / We daren’t go a-hunting / For fear of little men; / Wee...




www.scottishpoetrylibrary.org.uk


----------



## Kdestra

*Halloween 2020 plans*

Hubby wants to attach skeletons to the second story window boxes this Halloween. 

(I agreed but had a few conditions) 
1. The skeletons must have the appearance of frozen being in time (sleeping beauty'esq) 
- - borrowing from Roger's Garden 2014 



They will have ivy or some sort of faux vine running through the rib cages & around feet/arms. This will also give more support to display in case of high winds (2019 Halloween had tornado warnings)
2. They must have electric (hidden out door regulated extension cords) for subtle
illumination. 
3. It must feel organic & be an extension of the garden (more to come on this - I've got dark dreams that need to be worked out)
4. No spot lights shing up into bedroom


----------



## Kdestra

Recent photos of "literally grave" robbing or should I say "Quarrying" 
*Definition of quarrying*

*: *the business, occupation, or act of extracting useful material (such as building stone) from quarries

Was used in various graveyards across the globe. Are the dead using it? No? So the live shall? 








Prague revamp reveals Jewish gravestones used to pave streets


Find confirms speculation communist regime raided synagogues for building materials




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Kdestra

As beautiful as it is deadly ~~ "Foxglove"
Yes, I had to have these seeds as soon as I saw them. I know, I know... Next year the garden will be foxglove forest but ask yourself: Is that really so bad?


----------



## Kdestra

Been waiting all year for the Garnet Red Lilies
These beauties are LA Hybrid Forza

In Italian, the word "Forza" means "with force, strength, of flower.


----------



## Kdestra

Had a little social distancing fun yesterday. 
We went Junking for the first time in 6 months. 
Found this adorable vintage book & Halloween noisemaker 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog

I took pictures of some of the flowers in my yard. I love this time of year. My house is surrounded by rhododendrons and azaleas. I think this is an azalea.








Not sure on this one.








And another azalea I do believe








And these I believe are mountain Laurel also known as "calico bush". I love the buds - they look like some kind of pink candy!








Now I could be wrong on the names. I used a plant ID app and Google to figure them out.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I took pictures of some of the flowers in my yard. I love this time of year. My house is surrounded by rhododendrons and azaleas. I think this is an azalea.
> View attachment 730773
> 
> Not sure on this one.
> View attachment 730774
> 
> And another azalea I do believe
> View attachment 730775
> 
> And these I believe are mountain Laurel also known as "calico bush". I love the buds - they look like some kind of pink candy!
> View attachment 730776
> 
> Now I could be wrong on the names. I used a plant ID app and Google to figure them out.


Azaleas & Rhododendrons are very confusing indeed. They don't grow well in zone 7 but then again I don't have much shade. Difference Between Rhododendron & Azalea

Mountain Laurel grows along the Blue Ridge Parkway in VA. I've only seen it a few times. Its breathtaking 








Showy Blooms - Blue Ridge Parkway (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov





Your flowers are so lovely. It seems as if the fairy folk live there.


----------



## Ladyfrog

If you walk near the rhododendrons this time of year, you will hear a loud buzzing from all the bees who flock to them. It's amazing. I like that my yard is helping to keep all the pollinators happy


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> If you walk near the rhododendrons this time of year, you will hear a loud buzzing from all the bees who flock to them. It's amazing. I like that my yard is helping to keep all the pollinators happy


Please start a blog🥰 It will be so much fun looking at all your pictures & read all your stories 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Kdestra

The artichoke stalks are bigger then my wrists


----------



## Kdestra

We had a chance to go to Home Goods yesterday. My heart skipped a beat when my eyes spotted this huge terra cotta pot with Sunflower motif made in Italy. I thought it would be over a $100 however it was marked "Clearance". This thing is incredibly heavy (I do a great deal of weight training & combat) so when I reached down too grab it I was shocked! It has to weigh over 40lbs (40lbs is the weight of a full propane tank - I can lift them with 1 hand)

I'm not happy with the bricks under it but I don't want it sitting directly on ground. Hopefully I can find another concrete pedestal to put underneath


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> We had a chance to go to Home Goods yesterday. My heart skipped a beat when my eyes spotted this huge terra cotta pot with Sunflower motif made in Italy. I thought it would be over a $100 however it was marked "Clearance". This thing is incredibly heavy (I do a great deal of weight training & combat) so when I reached down too grab it I was shocked! It has to weigh over 40lbs (40lbs is the weight of a full propane tank - I can lift them with 1 hand)
> 
> I'm not happy with the bricks under it but I don't want it sitting directly on ground. Hopefully I can find another concrete pedestal to put underneath


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> That's gorgeous!


Thank you 🎃


----------



## Kdestra

If you are growing tomatoes this year ~ go buy a few hog panels (23.99 at Tractor Supply) 
My arches are not pinterest worthy but they are super strong & support like you wouldn't believe. I started with 1 panel 5yrs ago & now I have 6. I'm growing more varieties then ever before & I simply can't grow tomatoes any other way.


----------



## Kdestra

I really wish you all could visit my garden when the artichokes bloom🥰🥰🥰
They are massive & starting to collapse under their own weight. I'm propping them up with what ever I can find.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> If you are growing tomatoes this year ~ go buy a few hog panels (23.99 at Tractor Supply)
> My arches are not pinterest worthy but they are super strong & support like you wouldn't believe. I started with 1 panel 5yrs ago & now I have 6. I'm growing more varieties then ever before & I simply can't grow tomatoes any other way.


I have been using similar panels as rounded cages, but I am fascinated by your use of them as arches. Is there any chance you might go further into their creation, maintenance, and how you keep the vines from collapsing under their own weight as they grow? My tomatoes will often send out a branch outside the cage that then fills up with tomatoes. The weight of the growing tomatoes make the branch droop. When it hits the wire, it bends to the point of breaking or flattening out the branch at the junction. That results in nutrients not getting to that part of the plant and I sit and watch the tomatoes struggle to ripen in time. Does having them grow on an arch stop that from happening?

The older I get, the more making my garden fun seems important to me. Arches seem to fit that bill perfectly. They look fun and picking tomatoes or cucumbers from overhead seems so much more fun than bending over to do the same.


----------



## Kdestra

Write or Right

This evening while I was watering the front pumpkin garden.. a guy started calling me a Lesbian while his GF laughed

Maybe the sidewalk chalk was confusing.

I want to make this absolutely clear - I will not tolerate your BS


----------



## Kdestra

Btw if you are going to scream Lesbian ..its Ms. Lipstick Lesbian
I can out lift & run faster you. ..
P.S. I'm happily married!


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I have been using similar panels as rounded cages, but I am fascinated by your use of them as arches. Is there any chance you might go further into their creation, maintenance, and how you keep the vines from collapsing under their own weight as they grow? My tomatoes will often send out a branch outside the cage that then fills up with tomatoes. The weight of the growing tomatoes make the branch droop. When it hits the wire, it bends to the point of breaking or flattening out the branch at the junction. That results in nutrients not getting to that part of the plant and I sit and watch the tomatoes struggle to ripen in time. Does having them grow on an arch stop that from happening?
> 
> The older I get, the more making my garden fun seems important to me. Arches seem to fit that bill perfectly. They look fun and picking tomatoes or cucumbers from overhead seems so much more fun than bending over to do the same.


You've got buy 








VELCRO Brand 45 ft. Plant Tie 91384 - The Home Depot


This Velcro 45 ft. Plant Tie can be used to gently train your plants as they grow. The 1/2 in. green tie is fully adjustable and resists knotting. It comes as a single roll that can be cut to the desired



www.homedepot.com




Its perfect for tomatoes, JBLs, cucumbers & more. Plus you can save the little strips & reuse for a few years. My last roll is over a year old.


----------



## Kdestra

Antique books from Germany filled with secret poisons? If I saw one I don't think I'd be able to walk away from such a treasure. True, I could make one ~ all of the necessary plants grow in my garden. But there's something diabolically delicious about owning the real deal

_Atropa Bella_ – most commonly known as Deadly Nightshade or Bella Donna

_Aconitum Napellus – _commonly known as Monk’s Blood, Aconite, Frair’s Cap , Helen’s Flowers, Monkshood and Wolfsbane. Monk’s Blood contains several poisonous compounds

_Bryonia Alba_ – also known as Devil’s Turnip and Mandrake, all parts of the plant contain byronin, a poison which can cause illness and may be fatal

_Papaver Somnif (papaver somniferur_) – is the Opium Poppy, the source of many narcotics including morphine

_Hyoscyamus Niger_ – commonly known as Henbane, Stinking Nightshade, Hog’s Bean or Black Henbane. Common effects of consuming henbane include hallucinations and sensations of flight.





Ooops! Something is wrong here ...


It look that the 'Gods' messed up with our website .... For some reason this page that you have tried to access doesn't exist for one or more of the following reasons:a) The 'Gods' didn't like itb) Secret services or Governments didn't like itc) Archaeologists or scientists didn't like itord)...




www.ancient-origins.net





_Daphne Merzereum (presumably Daphne Mezereum)_ – February Daphne, Spurge Laurel or Spurge Olive. It is highly toxic, producing choking









Secret Stash of Lethal Poisons Hidden in 17th Century Book. Was This Really an Assassin's Cabinet?


When photos of the faux-book first began to circulate online it was considered a hoax.




www.ancient-origins.net


----------



## Kdestra

Lyrics to one of my favorite songs from Incubus-Succubus

Belladonna and aconite
Give to me the gift of flight
Take me up, ever on in the night
In a dream, across the sky
A hundred-million miles high
Take me ever onwards in the night
Dark sisters join my night flight
See how far you can climb
Holt's with us on this bright night
Ride with him 'cross the sky
As a screaming horde
We cut the scape
The Devil's Apple exacerbates
At the sabbat on a demon steed I ride
~~~~~~~~~~~~










For Sale: A Poisoner’s Lab Secreted in a Beautiful Book


Another reminder that covers can't be trusted.




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Btw if you are going to scream Lesbian ..its Ms. Lipstick Lesbian
> I can out lift & run faster you. ..
> P.S. I'm happily married!


Both Derrick and I are amazed at how cruel people can be just saying or doing what they think is funny. I am not sure if the couple was trying to be insulting, but we know a few Lesbians. They are the kind of people that we should all aspire to be. I'm sure in any group there are awful people, but at least from our limited experience, there are far worse things to be called than Lesbian. Derrick and I rarely get called Lesbians, so we appreciate knowing the proper response should it ever arise. We would also be happily married, but early on we found living in sin was so much fun, we never got around to visiting the courthouse. We might reconsider if we ever find a wedding cake that tastes good, or if we really need a new toaster and blender. 

We like your sidewalk art. We like your response to bigotry. People who grow plants seem to get that nothing on this planet lives independent of everything else. We are better when we realize that, and work to make all our lives a bit easier by just being kind. Such a simple lesson that seems to be so foreign to so many. We're glad you are a gardener. We're glad you're happily married. We're glad that you can kick butt with the best of them. We're sorry you're not a Lesbian, but hey, no one is perfect.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> You've got to buy VELCRO-Brand-45-ft-Plant-Tie. Its perfect for tomatoes, JBLs, cucumbers & more. Plus you can save the little strips & reuse for a few years. My last roll is over a year old.


Home Depot didn't have it in stock, but Amazon did. We'll look forward to having the most organized plants in the neighborhood.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> Both Derrick and I are amazed at how cruel people can be just saying or doing what they think is funny. I am not sure if the couple was trying to be insulting, but we know a few Lesbians. They are the kind of people that we should all aspire to be. I'm sure in any group there are awful people, but at least from our limited experience, there are far worse things to be called than Lesbian. Derrick and I rarely get called Lesbians, so we appreciate knowing the proper response should it ever arise. We would also be happily married, but early on we found living in sin was so much fun, we never got around to visiting the courthouse. We might reconsider if we ever find a wedding cake that tastes good, or if we really need a new toaster and blender.
> 
> We like your sidewalk art. We like your response to bigotry. People who grow plants seem to get that nothing on this planet lives independent of everything else. We are better when we realize that, and work to make all our lives a bit easier by just being kind. Such a simple lesson that seems to be so foreign to so many. We're glad you are a gardener. We're glad you're happily married. We're glad that you can kick butt with the best of them. We're sorry you're not a Lesbian, but hey, no one is perfect.



LGBTQ
"B" = Bisexual 
Let's just say I have no problem with sexuality. I've been to Goth clubs in Chicago, NYC, DC, London, Dublin & throughout Eastern Europe. You would never believe the strange & beautiful creatures that have crossed my path.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> Home Depot didn't have it in stock, but Amazon did. We'll look forward to having the most organized plants in the neighborhood.


Organization is for amateurs. Chaos is bliss


----------



## Kdestra

Acanthus are blooming!!! Beautiful to behold but never touch!! The thorns on this plant are not to be trifled with. This plant inspired the "Corinthian Column"

Corinthian columns first appeared around 550 BCE. A Roman writer named Vitruvius explained the ornamentation by creating a legend about a young woman who passed away. After her death, her nurse gathered her possessions into a basket and sealed it with a tile, and as time passed an acanthus plant crept up the sides of the container and covered it completely. The legend goes that the overgrown basket was spotted by a sculptor who was inspired to make Corinthian columns.





__





Acanthus






buffaloah.com


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Acanthus are blooming!!! Beautiful to behold but never touch!! The thorns on this plant are not to be trifled with. This plant inspired the "Corinthian Column"...


I love your blog. I see beautiful things and learn new stuff every day. It's practically perfect in every way.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I love your blog. I see beautiful things and learn new stuff every day. It's practically perfect in every way.


Just behind the pumpkin tunnel... the artichokes look as if they can't stand up but can't fall down


----------



## Kdestra

Conducting an experiment: Crimson Clover growing with tomatoes in a raised bed.

Clover is a legume & fixes nitrogen in the soil. The flowers produce a lot nectar and are heavily visited by various types of bees. It can't tolerate extreme heat so I'm expecting it to die in August. Thereby returning more nitrogen to soil with out exhausting it. 
Most farmers & gardeners plant it in fall but I want to determine how well it does in summer. I read that it is also planted under fruit trees in fall. I will be doing that as well. The flowers are beautiful!! The only problem is wild bunnies. They go bonkers over it so I had to wrap chicken wire around the box


----------



## Ladyfrog

Your garden is so beautiful 💕


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Conducting an experiment: Crimson Clover growing with tomatoes in a raised bed.


There is another animal that loves crimson clover: deer. If you have any in the neighborhood they will probably drop by for munchies some night. There are certainly worse late night visitors, but deer do have a nasty habit of biting tomatoes and then spitting them out because they don't like them. It's one thing for the squirrels to eat all my sunflowers. I know they're eating them. But to taste something and then spit it out. That's just wasteful. Deer aren't exactly my favorite food thieves.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Deer are the worst for munching plants. I live on the outskirts of a forest so we have deer strolling through all day and night. I have to put netting over everything to keep them from nibbling. I've had them take off the tops of my tomato plants (before they had flowered and fruited), decimate my strawberries (in one night!) and just nibble everything in general. Not to mention the massive manure piles! Between deer and slugs, it's amazing I manage to grow anything.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Your garden is so beautiful 💕


Thank you. It's been my refuge these last few month


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> There is another animal that loves crimson clover: deer. If you have any in the neighborhood they will probably drop by for munchies some night. There are certainly worse late night visitors, but deer do have a nasty habit of biting tomatoes and then spitting them out because they don't like them. It's one thing for the squirrels to eat all my sunflowers. I know they're eating them. But to taste something and then spit it out. That's just wasteful. Deer aren't exactly my favorite food thieves.


We don't have many deer around our neighborhood. But I've been told they are very destructive. They every thing


----------



## Kdestra

The artichokes started blooming 🥰🥰🥰
No words can explain & no photo can capture their colors


----------



## Kdestra

How can anyone derive pleasure out of Hunting Foxes!?!? 
Do you enjoy watching them being ripped apart by dogs? Do you enjoy the terror in their eyes? Do enjoy spilling their blood? Do you enjoy smashing the puppies brains on the floor if they don't meet your standards?


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> How can anyone derive pleasure out of Hunting Foxes!?!?
> Do you enjoy watching them being ripped apart by dogs? Do you enjoy the terror in their eyes? Do enjoy spilling their blood? Do you enjoy smashing the puppies brains on the floor if they don't meet your standards?


I have never understood why hunters think themselves more virile because they can kill something with a gun from far away. It's even worse when they torture animals in hunts, or kill them as they hibernate. And then, there are those who watch animals fight for entertainment. What is wrong with us as a species? There are days when I swear I am not actually human; I just look like one.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I have never understood why hunters think themselves more virile because they can kill something with a gun from far away. It's even worse when they torture animals in hunts, or kill them as they hibernate. And then, there are those who watch animals fight for entertainment. What is wrong with us as a species? There are days when I swear I am not actually human; I just look like one.


Was worried you were going to be mad at me for posting about hunting. If you or anyone else on the forum want me to delete it I will.

I agree completely with you about murdering animals for sport. The only animal I've ever killed was a rat my cat caught. I had no choice & it was something I hope I never do again.


----------



## Kdestra

Omg!!! One of my garden buddies knows me quite well & sent me this photo. Unfortunately I dont know who actually created this image but they deserve the credit. So if you know ~ please pass it on


----------



## Kdestra

We started to renovate our basement before Covid (been a long journey) We are finally adding the final touches. I've been wanting to create a place where the teenagers could walk in door & hang coats & book bags. So we bought bead board, cut it to fit space, painted it then added trim & hooks. Hopefully I'll be able to find a cool industrial trunk for underneath


----------



## Kdestra

Magnificent Cardoon Terracotta Planter


----------



## Kdestra

Seriously inspired by Grandin Road & a few birdbaths we've seen in other grave yards. 
The weather is going into the 90s this weekend ~ it's time to work on a fun new Halloween art project 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Kdestra

These are the marble bird bath-gravestones at Columbia Heights Cemetery. Eventhough I'm planning to be cremated & my ashes spread at Pyramid of the Moon & the Teotihuacan World-Order | Uncovered History
I'm very fond of the idea of birdbath-gravestones🥰
This is a lovely Cemetery. People from walks of life are buried there: Mixed religions, gay couples, interracial... You can tell the people buried here really loved each other. This Cemetery has a wonderful vibe.


----------



## Kdestra

Did a little web searching. The bird baths are called: Cremation Memorials. 


https://www.lowcountrymonuments.com/m



After a little more searching I found this bird bath ~ this is the style we are going to create. I'd like to use crows instead of doves & need to come up with something written on base. 








Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.com


----------



## Ladyfrog

Those are really pretty! I've never seen a birdbath headstone before and I like it. Cool way to make the headstone functional in the environment.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Was worried you were going to be mad at me for posting about hunting. If you or anyone else on the forum want me to delete it I will.


This is your blog. If you can't feel free to express your feelings here, there's little reason for having a blog. Sure, most of it is delightful things full of color and whimsy, but I don't think the terms and agreements of posting here require that we all espouse to be Donny and Marie on Prozac.  Not everyone has to agree with you, but everyone should respect your right to voice your own opinion in your own blog. If they disagree, they can begin their own blog and find a place where their voice can be heard by those wanting to hear it. We are thrilled that you think fox hunting is horrible and that dead things are wonderful.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Omg!!! One of my garden buddies knows me quite well & sent me this photo. Unfortunately I dont know who actually created this image but they deserve the credit. So if you know ~ please pass it on


Just curious... does saltwater and bucket water not have the same effect on witches of the green persuasion?


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Those are really pretty! I've never seen a birdbath headstone before and I like it. Cool way to make the headstone functional in the environment.


So true 🥰 

We visit this Cemetery because a classmate of my children is buried here. She was only 16 at the time. She was very I'll all of her young life. The poor thing. Her grave (no photos) States: Step softly ~ A dream sleeps here.


----------



## Kdestra

Omgoth!!!! 


https://poefestinternational.com/


----------



## Kdestra

Edgar Allan Poe was the Gateway author to literacy for me. His books were easy for me to check out from the Library. After reading all of his stories - I started reading his poems. From there I started reading the various Introductions in the front of the paperbacks (some were very old 30s & 40s). Most of the Introductions were written by famous authors: Steven King & Neil Gaiman being 2 of the most famous. Steven King & Neil Gaiman absolutely love Poe so I started reading them. They both also like Lovecraft, Philip K Dick, Lord Dunsany, Harlan Ellison, etc. So I HAD to read those too.

I owe Poe a great deal. His writing saved me while growing up in rural Ohio. Most of the people around me were racists & complete assholes. A few of my family members were stupid & brutal but books were a safe haven

Poe's life was marked with tragedy & his death is still a mystery today. I'm not going to sugar coat it or try to whitewash it. Poe's parents were actors. Poe's father ditched them in Boston & his mom died when he was very young. He was adopted & taken to Richmond Va. His adopted mother loved him very much but his adopted dad had several affairs & Poe hated him. And that's just the beginning of his life. I could write a thesis on him.

"Ligeia" is my favorite story. I hope you enjoy it





Ligeia by Edgar Allan Poe


The complete, unabridged text of Ligeia by Edgar Allan Poe, with vocabulary words and definitions.




poestories.com


----------



## Kdestra

@Ladyfrog & @chubstuff 
The foxglove seeds are ready. Do either of you want me to mail you some?


----------



## Kdestra

Ohhhhhhh look at what I found!!!! How fascinating

*Groups of adjectives in Poe’s “Ligeia” and Baudelaire’s translation of them: a source-oriented approach*









Groups of adjectives in Poe’s “Ligeia” and Baudelaire’s translation...


In “Ligeia”, Poe relates the narrator’s fond memories of his beautiful and learned wife, the Lady Ligeia, after whose death he married the unlovable Lady Rowena. On her death, he sees her metamorph...




journals.openedition.org


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> @Ladyfrog & @chubstuff
> The foxglove seeds are ready. Do either of you want me to mail you some?


I would love a few. My wild growing foxglove are struggling to set seed, and the first one to grow did not return this year. Having a few to cross pollinate might be nice. If I haven't already, I will supply you with our address via the Conversation option. Thanks.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Ohhhhhhh look at what I found!!!! How fascinating
> 
> *Groups of adjectives in Poe’s “Ligeia” and Baudelaire’s translation of them: a source-oriented approach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groups of adjectives in Poe’s “Ligeia” and Baudelaire’s translation...
> 
> 
> In “Ligeia”, Poe relates the narrator’s fond memories of his beautiful and learned wife, the Lady Ligeia, after whose death he married the unlovable Lady Rowena. On her death, he sees her metamorph...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.openedition.org


I started reading it to Derrick, but he's walled me up into a basement niche with bricks. I would be furious, but he's promised me a great spot in the haunt this year if all goes well.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> @Ladyfrog & @chubstuff
> The foxglove seeds are ready. Do either of you want me to mail you some?


That would be awesome! I'll message you.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> That would be awesome! I'll message you.


Great! Thank you


----------



## Kdestra

Finally was able to go to dentist for tooth infection/ root canal.
Unfortunately my tooth can not be saved. I lost it because of Covid19.
I'm serious when I say "I lost my tooth because of Covid19" 

If I could have had my regular scheduled checkup this would never have happened.
If my dentist office wasn't closed because of Covid19 - I could have quickly scheduled an emergency appointment _MONTHS AGO_
The amount of pain, suffering, dark circles under my eyes, the antibiotics gave me Diarrhea
& shear terror of getting Covid because of the tooth infection turned me into a monster.
All of that & I still lost my tooth. Now the tooth must be removed & I'm so f'ing angry because this should never have happened!! Want to know something even worse then loosing your tooth? My friend had a miscarriage because of this GD virus!!

So please wear your mask & treat people kindly.


----------



## Kdestra

The Fairies of The Summer Archives - Flower Fairies


Since 1923, Flower Fairies have enchanted both adults and children alike around the world.




flowerfairies.com


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> So please wear your mask & treat people kindly.


This is the reason I "liked" your blog entry. Not for all the pain and suffering you and others have had to endure because of Covid-19, but because your take-away was to be kind and responsible.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Same here. I'm sorry you had to endure all of that


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> This is the reason I "liked" your blog entry. Not for all the pain and suffering you and others have had to endure because of Covid-19, but because your take-away was to be kind and responsible.


To be honest, I edited my original post. The unedited version said:
"Please wear your f'ing mask"


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Same here. I'm sorry you had to endure all of that


Thank you. I'm just glad hubby & I have good insurance. I cant imagine what we would do if we didn't.


----------



## Kdestra

Halloween is starting to fall out've the closets


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> To be honest, I edited my original post. The unedited version said:
> "Please wear your f'ing mask"


I am glad you edited it. "Please wear your f'ing mask" can be misconstrued to mean "Please wear the mask you use when f'ing."  In either interpretation, there seems to be a kindness present that says we're all in this together, so it's important to do right by everyone else.


----------



## Kdestra

Edit

11am dentist appointment = RIP tooth
I hope they let me have my tooth. I want to bury it in the garden.

Update

My dentist did a great job & let me keep my tooth. Planning to bury tooth tomorrow
I'm not in much pain but I'm supposed to keep off my feet.

I have to Amoxicillin & limit my sun exposure. I can't go on SVB patrol


----------



## Kdestra

Cardoons are in the Aster Family. They originated in the Mediterranean area: from as far east as Cyprus and the Black Sea and in the west to Gibraltar, Atlantic Spain, Portugal and the Canary Islands. I've read that the average height of cardoons are 4ft-5ft but mine are massive at minimum 8ft tall

Here's a cool link with possible meanings & translations What does cardoon mean?

If you're a plant geek like ~ you'll love these links


https://compgenomics.ucdavis.edu/compositae_data.php?name=Cynara+cardunculus










Domestication of Artichoke and Cardoon: From Roman Times to the Genomic Age


AbstractBackground. The history of domestication of artichoke and leafy cardoon is not yet fully understood and when and where it occurred remains unknown. Evid




academic.oup.com





This link is a little lighter reading








Cardoon, <em>Cynara cardunculus</em>


Looking for dramatic foliage to make a bold statement in the garden? Consider cardoon, a relative of the artichoke that has large, spiny, blue-green leaves that provides huge contrast with most other garden plants. The purple thistle flowers are just a bonus if you can get it to bloom. Learn...




wimastergardener.org


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Here's a cool link with possible meanings & translations What does cardoon mean?


It mentions the various etymological beginnings, but never addresses the actual reason ancient Latin speaking countries called it a carduus. That is the sound a cardoon flower makes after you cut it and it hits the ground, especially if they're growing on eight foot stalks .


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> It mentions the various etymological beginnings, but never addresses the actual reason ancient Latin speaking countries called it a carduus. That is the sound a cardoon flower makes after you cut it and it hits the ground, especially if they're growing on eight foot stalks .


A long time ago I read somewhere that the plant name came from Turkey or that the Moors brought "the name" with them to Spain. But now I can't find anything to verify those claims.


----------



## Kdestra

My wonderful neighbor just gave me this Herbal Book from Germany. She told me it was her mother's & wanted me to have it. *Kräuterbuch *means "Herbal" 








Kräuterbuch pronunciation: How to pronounce Kräuterbuch in German


Pronunciation guide: Learn how to pronounce Kräuterbuch in German with native pronunciation. Kräuterbuch translation and audio pronunciation




forvo.com




The colored plates are spectacular


----------



## 66539

I have such admiration for those artists who were the photographers of their time. The detail and skill expressed in those plates is wonderful.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I have such admiration for those artists who were the photographers of their time. The detail and skill expressed in those plates is wonderful.


You & me both 🥰 
If only I had an ounce of their ability.


----------



## Kdestra

Decided to harvest the very big artichokes before they collapsed under their own weight. They look a bit strange but hopefully they dry nicely for Halloween. Unfortunately they dont retain the purple color & end up looking dreadful (not in a good way). Even if they end up in compost ~ the cardoons always turn out magnificent.


----------



## Kdestra

Do you like strange & unusually dark films? Films that feel like poetry? Films that make you feel like your locked in the garden shed?
If so stick around ~ I'll be posting some of the most hauntingly (foreign) beautiful films I've ever seen. 
( I'm posting these films because of Covid. I'm trying to help in any way I can to stop the spread & give like minded people a chance to experience something new with out leaving home. But if this is not allowed I'll delete - Thank you)

Let's begin 

_*Errementari*_ (transl. The Blacksmith) is a 2017 internationally co-produced Basque-language period dark fantasy horror film directed by Paul Urkijo Alijo and written by Paul Urkijo Alijo and Asier Guerricaechebarría. It tells the story of a blacksmith who holds a demon in captivity, and as a revenge for his troubles is torturing it. Later, an orphan girl releases the demon from its enclosure.[








Errementari - Trailerra [VOSE] | IMDb







www.imdb.com


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> ( I'm posting these films because of Covid. I'm trying to help in any way I can to stop the spread & give like minded people a chance to experience something new with out leaving home. But if this is not allowed I'll delete - Thank you)


I really hope that barring some sort of political tirade, blogs are given great latitude to publish whatever the writer wishes to ruminate about. Dark movies about demons seem totally apropos for Halloween Forum. If I can post Derrick's favorite Scooby Doo flick, surely there is a place for _*Errementari*_ .


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I really hope that barring some sort of political tirade, blogs are given great latitude to publish whatever the writer wishes to ruminate about. Dark movies about demons seem totally apropos for Halloween Forum. If I can post Derrick's favorite Scooby Doo flick, surely there is a place for _*Errementari*_ .


Did you get a chance to watch the film? It's astounding & the ending has plenty of plot twists. If you haven't - please see it soon. You will not be disappointed. The cinematography is beautiful! It captured everything possible about the Basque countryside. I liked this more then I like Pan's Labyrinth 



If you haven't seen Pans Labyrinth stop what you are doing right now & watch.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Did you get a chance to watch the film? It's astounding & the ending has plenty of plot twists. If you haven't - please see it soon. You will not be disappointed. The cinematography is beautiful! It captured everything possible about the Basque countryside. I liked this more then I like Pan's Labyrinth.


We have put it on our list at Netflix to be watched. We loved Pan's Labyrinth, so we have high expectations... which we will lower in a few days so it has a chance of being viewed fairly. hahaha


----------



## Kdestra

Why do I do this to myself? !?!? WHY!!!
Every single time I see something that was created with care, love & craftsmanship being willfully neglected/destroyed ~ I jump in feet first & try to save it. 

For instance, take this once incredible New England Salt Box Doll House. I got it off "Buy Nothing" from a woman who said her grandfather made it for her grandmother. This thing weighs 40lbs. It had little brass doorknobs & electric chandeliers. 
The woman who inherited the house let her sons destroy it! They ripped out the brass doorknobs & pulled down the chandeliers. All of the furniture was smashed into pieces. 

Been working on it for a year. I turned it into a haunted Dollhouse. This year (thank you Covid) I'm getting down to it & really going to work some magic. I've got tons of wood, paint & no summer vacation.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Why do I do this to myself? !?!? WHY!!!
> Every single time I see something that was created with care, love & craftsmanship being willfully neglected/destroyed ~ I jump in feet first & try to save it.


We do the same. Derrick has made me stop looking at Craiglist's free section for fear I will find yet another orphaned project to take under my wing. Time and again, the idea that one man's garbage is another man's treasure pops up. We know what we do is pretty much never going to find a home after we're gone, but for a time, some very weird things have found a home beyond the garbage can. For us, and probably for the weird little things, that's good enough.

The house is beautiful. I'm glad you're restoring it to something delightfully creepy. It's not just saved. It's reborn.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> but for a time, some very weird things have found a home beyond the garbage can. For us, and probably for the weird little things, that's good enough.
> 
> The house is beautiful. I'm glad you're restoring it to something delightfully creepy. It's not just saved. It's reborn.


You are so articulate! I love reading your posts. 

I cut down the huge cardoon before this afternoon's storm. I'm sure it would have fallen its own. Its drying on back patio. I'll have seeds soon if you still want some.


----------



## Kdestra

Cardoon picture from a few years ago. I love the soft spiky heads when they dry.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Cardoon picture from a few years ago. I love the soft spiky heads when they dry.


I am just curious. Have you ever tried eating them? I know they say the stalks are edible. I was just wondering if the flower was too tough or what not to be consumed like an artichoke.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I am just curious. Have you ever tried eating them? I know they say the stalks are edible. I was just wondering if the flower was too tough or what not to be consumed like an artichoke.


I tried eating them once..... you're supposed to eat the leaves ~ sort've like celery. It tasted horrible. Maybe I didn't do it correctly but it's just not worth the hassle 








How to prepare & blanch cardoons


A thistle-like plant with edible stalks, cardoons make delicious gratins, bagna cauda or fritters. Recipe includes step-by-step instructions.




foodandstyle.com





I should be able to send you seeds in a few months if you still want some.


----------



## 66539

I would love to get a few seeds. The number of artichokes I have this year has tripled from 2 to 6, but I will make room for the cardoons for the same reason I make room for the artichokes. I love the flowers, and I love seeing the bees swarming over them getting a decent meal after most of my other flowers have gone to seed.  I so rarely eat any of the artichokes, the cardoons will be right at home. However, more than likely I will save them for Halloween bouquets. I enjoy putting silk or dried, creepy looking flowers out on display come Halloween. 










This year the Haunted Hovel sign is becoming part of the witches shack and a new flower arrangement is being made for the Haunted Bear's Graveyard. I'm saving hydrangea. I love the way they dry, losing so much of their color but retaining their shape. Much of the other "greenery" will be pulled from the backyard and along the rural roadways. Next year, all things going to plan, I will have cardoons to add to the much larger floral arrangement.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> I would love to get a few seeds. The number of artichokes I have this year has tripled from 2 to 6, but I will make room for the cardoons for the same reason I make room for the artichokes. I love the flowers, and I love seeing the bees swarming over them getting a decent meal after most of my other flowers have gone to seed.  I so rarely eat any of the artichokes, the cardoons will be right at home. However, more than likely I will save them for Halloween bouquets. I enjoy putting silk or dried, creepy looking flowers out on display come Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 732333
> 
> 
> This year the Haunted Hovel sign is becoming part of the witches shack and a new flower arrangement is being made for the Haunted Bear's Graveyard. I'm saving hydrangea. I love the way they dry, losing so much of their color but retaining their shape. Much of the other "greenery" will be pulled from the backyard and along the rural roadways. Next year, all things going to plan, I will have cardoons to add to the much larger floral arrangement.


Omg!!! That's beautiful


----------



## Kdestra

Sooooo I did something today that has been nagging at me. I sent a message to Bethany Lowe's Design. I told them how much I loved their Halloween Characters but there's no ethic diversity (all of the characters are white) Below is the message I sent


Hi, I want you to know how much I truly love your creations. But there's one thing that's kind've troubling me. There's a lack in ethnic diversity in your Halloween characters.
Let me explain - my son's bestfriend is from Bolivia. I love that kid just like he was my own son. So when I put up my beautiful Bethany Lowe display I'd like him to feel like he's also represented but there's only white Trick or Treaters. Maybe I missed a character. Please let me know if there are Trick or Treaters with different ethnicities so I can purchase one. Mattis is a great kid & we love him dearly. It doesn't seem right that he's not part of the Trick or Treaters in my Halloween display.

Thank you
Kara

I honestly do not think they are being culturally insensitive & I hope the understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> I honestly do not think they are being culturally insensitive & I hope the understand what I'm trying to say.


This is why we have so many skeletons in our display. They can be whatever ethnicity a person wishes them to be. But we agree with your assessment of the pieces. A few other colors than pale peach would be nice.


----------



## Kdestra

My little cast iron witch arrived yesterday. I love her so much. The dealer I bought it from on Etsy didnt have much info on her tho. I think she is an antique iron "Garden Gate Weight"








Cast Iron Witch on Spring Halloween Trick or Treat With Wand & - Etsy Canada


This Collectibles item by RedbudRow has 81 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 09 Oct, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Kdestra

Ohhh I sooo hope Covid will be over by next year or there is a vaccine. 
We are starting to plan our trip to Germany & I have one hotel I know we are staying at. 





Brockenhotel | Das höchste Hotel im Norden







brockenhotel.de




I can't wait to stand at the Hexenaltar (Witches’ Altar).






The Brocken


The Brocken, or Blocksberg, is the highest peak (1142 metres) in the Harz Mountains in Germany (located between the rivers Weser and Elbe) and also the highest peak of northern Germany. Although it…




www.faust.com


----------



## Kdestra

Absolutely the best tasting carrot I've ever grown: Cosmic Purple Carrots. 
Carrots have a very long history. Where they exactly originated isn't quite clear. However most plant historians think it was Turkey or Afganistan but who know for sure. One thing everyone can agree on is that carrots weren't orange. Carrots were purple, yellow, red or white. It wasn't until Dutch farmers created the color & named it in honor of "William of Orange" Why Carrots Are Orange (And 5 Non-Orange Carrots to Grow in Your Garden)


----------



## Kdestra

Roasted home grown veg & a simple focaccia recipe makes everyone a little happier. Covid has everyone fighting but food brings people together. If you're not sure about baking...this is a No-fail recipe 









Easy Rosemary Garlic Focaccia Bread


How to make the best focaccia bread that's perfectly crisp on the outside and soft and chewy on the inside. Easy recipe with no fancy equipment needed.




www.inspiredtaste.net


----------



## Kdestra

Thousands of baby foxglove seedlings popped up! (They were waiting for the rain)
I moved a small clump & will probably move a few more.


----------



## Kdestra

Use a metaphor & tell us that the horror is in the shimmering fascination


----------



## Kdestra

The Color of Pomegranates


----------



## Kdestra

Today is a sad day. One of the baby crows wing is badly hurt. It must have fallen out of the tree. We turned a rain barrel lid over & filled it with water so the young crow had something to drink. The parents & siblings are in the tree watching over but only time will tell


----------



## Kdestra

Excellent news: The poor baby crow found the water we put out for him/her. 
Water & rest little brave soul


----------



## Ladyfrog

You are so kind ❤


----------



## Kdestra

Hexan is the German word for Witch & any witch worth her salt knows there's only one place to go "The Brocken". Steeped in shadow, shrouded in mist, the craggy cliffs hide the Brocken Spector What is the Brocken Spectre? | EarthSky.org
Hopefully we will still be able to visit Germany next year but even if covid makes it impossible - its still fun to plan.
Walpurgisnacht is when the witches ride there brooms to dance with the devil








Thale - Harz Mountain Town. Hikers and Witches!


The little Harz Mountain village of Thale lies in a strikingly beautiful river gorge. Former center of pagan Germanic worship, now a great area for hiking.



www.uncommon-travel-germany.com







The World & I: Witches of the Harz Mountains



Oh also found a new friend today.


----------



## Kdestra

Must not buy all of the Harzhexen





en


The dpa is the independent service provider for day-topical, multimedia contents. The news agency supplies media and enterprises from the home and foreign countries.




www.dpa-international.com


----------



## Kdestra

August 30th
The very first pumpkin to leave the garden was given to a very kind & elderly couple that happened to walk past . I see them almost every night & worry when I don't. 

~~ it's nothing really, just a token...
~~ a nod, a kinship .. I don't know them


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> August 30th
> The very first pumpkin to leave the garden was given to a very kind & elderly couple that happened to walk past . I see them almost every night & worry when I don't.
> 
> ~~ it's nothing really, just a token...
> ~~ a nod, a kinship .. I don't know them


That's really sweet of you!


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> That's really sweet of you!


Every year I try to give away all of the JBLs. Little kids absolutely love them. This year this has been so hard for people so I'm doubling my efforts.


----------



## Kdestra

Over the years hubby & I have been buying black cat out door decorations for the yard. We have metal types like the ones sold at home goods, the thick rubber types sold at Spirit, etc.
This October (Thanks Covid) I'm going to make a game called: "Count The Black Cats". We will hide the cats all over the front yard. Then I'll write in sidewachalk on the street asking people/families how many cats they can find?
I've already been putting the cats out


----------



## Ladyfrog

I love your find the kitties idea! I could do a similar thing at my house with frogs (not very Halloweeny, I know).


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I love your find the kitties idea! I could do a similar thing at my house with frogs (not very Halloweeny, I know).


I LOVE frogs & toads!!!! Frogs have long been associated with witches. "Count the frogs" is an adorable idea. You should do it. Oh & we'll need lots of pictures too


----------



## Kdestra

Warning: catty post 

So I have this neighbor - she's not a nice person & a terrible gardener. She's constantly spraying roundup on her side of MY fence. She doesn't care about drift or wildlife. To make a long story short - if any of my flowers grow on her side she sprays them. I noticed something unusual last year ... one of my pumpkin vines grew through the fence & was on her side but she didn't spray it???? She planned to keep the pumpkins (this is the only plant she's never targeted for death) She thought i didn't know & was trying to hide it from me by letting these weedy vines grow over the pumpkin vine. Normally I'd say, If you want the pumpkins ~ keep them. But this woman is horrible so I cut the vine growing through the fence.

A vine grew through the fence again this year & I cut that one too.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Seems fair to me!


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> I LOVE frogs & toads!!!! Frogs have long been associated with witches. "Count the frogs" is an adorable idea. You should do it. Oh & we'll need lots of pictures too


Count the frogs:


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Warning: catty post
> 
> So I have this neighbor - she's not a nice person & a terrible gardener... one of my pumpkin vines grew through the fence & was on her side but she didn't spray it???? She planned to keep the pumpkins... But this woman is horrible so I cut the vine growing through the fence.
> 
> A vine grew through the fence again this year & I cut that one too.


We all know what they say Karma is, and it's not a free pumpkin for obnoxious behavior.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Seems fair to me!


Thanks for having my back. I was hesitant to post about the situation but now I'm glad I did


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> Count the frogs:
> 
> View attachment 736248


Bless my cold goth heart ❤ 🖤 ♥ 
I only see 2 are there more.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> We all know what they say Karma is, and it's not a free pumpkin for obnoxious behavior.


If this was any other neighbor- I'd ask if they wanted the pumpkin vine - if they said yes, 
They could keep all the pumpkins that grew.


----------



## Ladyfrog

chubstuff said:


> Count the frogs:
> 
> View attachment 736248


I see two! Are there more?


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> Bless my cold goth heart ❤ 🖤 ♥
> I only see 2 are there more.


There are only two. I just get a kick out of them as they are on our second story deck on top of a homemade table greenhouse. It took some doing to get all the way up there, so I wanted to give them a shout out somewhere. hahaha


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> There are only two. I just get a kick out of them as they are on our second story deck on top of a homemade table greenhouse. It took some doing to get all the way up there, so I wanted to give them a shout out somewhere. hahaha


You are always welcome to post frog, toad or any other animal on this blog.


----------



## Kdestra

A few years ago I planted 2 fig trees at the park. I called it my "Peace Garden" & it made everyone happy - people from all different backgrounds love picking the figs. 
Early this morning my sweet & very elderly neighbor from Vietnam came to me. He was extremely upset. All I could figure out was someone did something to the fig trees. So we went up to find out what happened 

Well, as it turns out instead of picking figs - they stripped the branches (bark, leaves, etc) Think of it like this: say your arm is the trunk & your fingers are the branches. It would be like someone stripped your fingers of skin, knuckles & veins only leaving the bare bone exposed. More then half of both trees are stripped. The trees are now susceptible to diseases & will not regrow figs from any of those branch tips. Oh & I'm not going to say anything about all of the broken branches. 


I am done with humanity


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> A few years ago I planted 2 fig trees at the park. I called it my "Peace Garden" & it made everyone happy - people from all different backgrounds love picking the figs.
> Early this morning my sweet & very elderly neighbor from Vietnam came to me. He was extremely upset. All I could figure out was someone did something to the fig trees. So we went up to find out what happened
> 
> Well, as it turns out instead of picking figs - they stripped the branches (bark, leaves, etc) Think of it like this: say your arm is the trunk & your fingers are the branches. It would be like someone stripped your fingers of skin, knuckles & veins only leaving the bare bone exposed. More then half of both trees are stripped. The trees are now susceptible to diseases & will not regrow figs from any of those branch tips. Oh & I'm not going to say anything about all of the broken branches.
> 
> 
> I am done with humanity


That's awful! It was probably some idiot kids but that in no way excuses it. It's like people vandalizing cemeteries - completely senseless and cruel.

don't know anything about fig trees. Can you remove the damaged branches? Or will the tree die? 

I can't make this better for you so I will leave you my kitty Banzai with her paws crossed to brighten your day.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> I can't make this better for you so I will leave you my kitty Banzair with her paws crossed to brighten your day.
> View attachment 736436


Banzai kitty makes everything better.


----------



## 66539

Flowers for sad times... 
Humanity is highly overrated. I was told that once by someone who has pretty keen insights.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> View attachment 736483
> 
> 
> Flowers for sad times...
> Humanity is highly overrated. I was told that once by someone who has pretty keen insights.


Hey you. .. .. The Stargazer Lilies have a story beyond anything I could imagine


----------



## Kdestra

We are testing ideas for October window boxes. We also wanted to add a kitties for our "Count the black cats" social distancing Halloween game.
The first photo we plan to have the skeleton dangling by one arm while holding a basket with a black cat in it. 

We are happy with the 2nd window box set up. We are testing a spot light tonight to see how it looks at night.


----------



## Ladyfrog

I love it! Looking forward to seeing the whole setup.


----------



## 66539

So totally perfect. The boxes are really too much fun, and that is exactly what we need during these times.


----------



## Kdestra

Thanks @chubstuff 
& @Ladyfrog 

Online school started last week we've been kinda crazy. We are stopping by school later to pick up books.


----------



## Kdestra

This is WRONG on so many levels. 








JK Rowling’s latest book is about a murderous cis man who dresses as a woman to kill his victims


JK Rowling's new Cormoran Strike book, Troubled Blood, is about a cis male serial killer who dresses as a woman to murder cis women.




www.pinknews.co.uk


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> This is WRONG on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK Rowling’s latest book is about a murderous cis man who dresses as a woman to kill his victims
> 
> 
> JK Rowling's new Cormoran Strike book, Troubled Blood, is about a cis male serial killer who dresses as a woman to murder cis women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pinknews.co.uk


What's next? JK Rowling's latest book shocks the world. The butler did it. There's nothing new about the premise. Loathing of LGBTQ folk has been around forever, and making them the killers in stories is so common that it's a worn out trope. Perhaps Rowling is trying to create a new fan base since she's gone so far out of her way to alienate the ones she used to have.


----------



## Kdestra

chubstuff said:


> What's next? JK Rowling's latest book shocks the world. The butler did it. There's nothing new about the premise. Loathing of LGBTQ folk has been around forever, and making them the killers in stories is so common that it's a worn out trope. Perhaps Rowling is trying to create a new fan base since she's gone so far out of her way to alienate the ones she used to have.


Hey you, had to take a break because I still have nothing nice to say about JK. 
Her Alexia dialed 700 & she became a believer (_JK - Just Kidding_)


----------



## Kdestra

_JK_ Rowling or _JK_ Just Kidding


----------



## Kdestra

Thou art a lovely autumnal sky, serene & crystal. Shot with rose, but within me a sea of swelling gloom 

Baudelaire


----------



## Kdestra

This is Hocus cat & his tail


----------



## Kdestra

Completely blown away by the Grandin Road Halloween Bird bath! The quality is unsurpassed & the green/aged patina is fantastic. We knew it was a bit short for regular BB so we put 2 cinder blocks & a flat stone underneath to give it more height. It's so unique & a wonderful addition to "The Flowers of Evil" or in French "Les Flues du mal"

The Bird Bath is going to be a family heirloom


----------



## Kdestra

At a loss for words. 
RIP RGB


----------



## Ladyfrog

Kdestra said:


> At a loss for words.
> RIP RGB


Agreed. She was an amazing lady.


----------



## Kdestra

Ladyfrog said:


> Agreed. She was an amazing lady.


The sore in my soul, the loss in my mind


----------



## Kdestra

At the end of the day what does fascism give? Does it hold you? Are you happy? Is your gun the only thing that keeps you warm?


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> At a loss for words.
> RIP RGB


She will be missed. Even in death she points out the hypocrisy of the political system she fought so hard to keep in line. Trump calls on Senate Republicans to act 'without delay' on Supreme Court pick.


----------



## Ladyfrog

chubstuff said:


> She will be missed. Even in death she points out the hypocrisy of the political system she fought so hard to keep in line. Trump calls on Senate Republicans to act 'without delay' on Supreme Court pick.


Really wish there was an "angry pumpkin" reaction.


----------



## Kdestra

Had to step back from my anger & allow Mabon to flower 

Blessed Be


----------



## Kdestra

A friend is doing this & biking around the county. I love my friends


----------



## 66539

Kdestra said:


> A friend is doing this & biking around the county. I love my friends


Good friends are hard to find. Friends who have tandem bicycles and senses of humor are even rarer. Hang on to them, because the make the hard times endurable.


----------



## Kdestra

My daughter wanted to drop off a mini pumpkin to her friend during lunch break. 
Sleep softly Dear Hanna. 
You are missed


----------



## Kdestra

As soon as we saw this Witch Sign - we ran over & grabbed it. It's perfect for my witch garden


----------



## Kdestra

A French poet was greatly influenced by a reckless & haphazard orphan ...

That orphan loved his adopted mother & hated his adopted father because he was raping his slaves down in Richmond Virginia

His name is often quoted but say no more. 

The Red Death is nothing compared to The Conqueroring Worm









The Conqueror Worm by Edgar Allan Poe | Poetry Foundation


Lo! ’t is a gala night




www.poetryfoundation.org


----------



## Kdestra

The wheel spins
The pomegranates grow


----------



## Kdestra

It takes a minimum of 25 large pomegranates to make a few ounces of pure pomegranate syrup. 
The pomegranate syrup will be used as a drizzle for pumpkin/fig tarts & pomegranate horseradish


----------



## Kdestra

In August I had a chance to do some canning. So I made my very favorite: "Maker's Mark Fig Jam" 
The jam needs to rest for a few weeks so that the flavors can meld together. 
October 31st is the perfect day to open a jar & use the jam in Rosemary tarts. Once the tarts are cooled - its time to drizzle the pomegranate syrup over the top 

Fig trees are steeped in symbolism & mythology. Ancient Greeks, Egyptians, Spanish, etc. Share a rich culinary history with the fruit. 



https://www.sanaacooks.com/blog/2011/10/fig-the-fruit-of-mythology#:~:text=The%20early%20Greeks%20so%20highly,fruit%20of%20a%20fig%20tree.&text=In%20Greek%20Mythology%2C%20when%20Zeus,metamorphosed%20into%20a%20fig%20tree


.









The Sweetness of Figs From Garden of Eden to Modern Day


Among the oldest fruits consumed by humans, figs tell a complex and symbolic story in culinary history and are used in desserts and main dishes.




www.thespruceeats.com




.


----------



## Kdestra

4 very ((loud)) teenagers & a couple parents joined us for the annual bonfire & Rocky Horroron Halloween


----------



## Kdestra

It was so much fun making our Halloween window boxes this year. They really brought a lot of smiles too. 
The "Count The Black Cat" game delighted all the kids & quite a few adults.


----------



## Kdestra

Cheers Witches


----------



## Kdestra

Haute'ingly beautiful


----------



## Kdestra

A frozen night between Yule & Equinox
Imbolc


----------



## lizzyborden

While I've only skimmed through the posts, I must say I like what I've read. Tomsbstones, gardening, Poe, what's not to like? A haunted or witchy garden has always been on my wishlist. I'm planning to start on a new herb garden soon so who knows what that will lead to.


----------



## vladykins

lizzyborden said:


> While I've only skimmed through the posts, I must say I like what I've read. Tomsbstones, gardening, Poe, what's not to like? A haunted or witchy garden has always been on my wishlist. I'm planning to start on a new herb garden soon so who knows what that will lead to.


Hi, Lizzy

I'm afraid I had to log in under my husband's account because I don't remember my password & haven't received any "forgot my password emails" 

What type of herbs are you wanting to grow? I'm always here to help in any way I can. I also have tons of seeds if you need some. 
Question ~ was it you who posted about Blue Flowers? Wolf's Bane, Aconite or Monkshood (all the same flower) is a magnificent blue. It blooms in October. I posted photos of them last year. I'll repost if you want me to. Btw - I'm trying to work out a way you could somehow incorporate Werewolves with Wolf's Bane but not in such a way it would harm the wolf. 


This year I created a Poison Garden. Basically I moved all of my poisonous plants to one garden. It looks amazing & there is always something strangely beautiful blooming. The poppies look glorious today.


----------



## lizzyborden

Ugh! Hope you're able to get back into your account again.

No I didn't post about the blue flowers but have always been interested in Monkshood.

Mainly I'm leaning towards culinary and medicinal herbs. Have lemon balm, oregano, chives, garlic chives, catnip, thyme, lavender and sage though I don't have much luck overwintering the last two. They might make it through one winter but gone the next. Oh and I have spearmint, peppermint and chocolate mint too. I'm also the weirdo that lets the dandelions and wild violets grow and made jelly from the blossoms of each this spring. I do have wild foxglove growing in the edge of the woods but keeping it out of the garden for now as I have an inquisitive six-year-old who loves to pick and smell flowers.


----------



## vladykins

lizzyborden said:


> Ugh! Hope you're able to get back into your account again.
> 
> No I didn't post about the blue flowers but have always been interested in Monkshood.
> 
> Mainly I'm leaning towards culinary and medicinal herbs. Have lemon balm, oregano, chives, garlic chives, catnip, thyme, lavender and sage though I don't have much luck overwintering the last two. They might make it through one winter but gone the next. Oh and I have spearmint, peppermint and chocolate mint too. I'm also the weirdo that lets the dandelions and wild violets grow and made jelly from the blossoms of each this spring. I do have wild foxglove growing in the edge of the woods but keeping it out of the garden for now as I have an inquisitive six-year-old who loves to pick and smell flowers.


Monk's Hood is devastatingly beautiful. The blooms are ethereal. There is nothing like them in the world. 

Well, if you are near Northern Virginia - I can give you lots of herbs. 

Catnip is super easy to grow from seed. We grew a catnip hedge for our cats (Hocus & Pocus) They love to sleep in it. 

Lavender can take being cold but hates being soggy & cold. I grow alot of Lavender from seed. It takes a lot of time but it's worth it. 

This was my first year growing Sage from seed. I pretty happy with it so far. I'm planning to bring it in for winter. 

Lots of foxglove grow in the Poison Garden 

Oh yeah, we let those dandelions grow for the bees

Here's a few photos of the garden


----------



## vladykins

Another vintage broom found me after Imbolc. Gingerly beautiful


----------



## vladykins

Grandin Road sold adorable cat topiaries in spring. I originally planted the cats w/geraniums but you couldn't really see them. 
Then I thought about "Succulents". So built a small rockery under the cats to lift them up make them more visible. My daughter gave me a few of her succulents & I bought the rest. I'm so pleased with the way they turned out.


----------



## lizzyborden

vladykins said:


> Monk's Hood is devastatingly beautiful. The blooms are ethereal. There is nothing like them in the world.
> 
> Well, if you are near Northern Virginia - I can give you lots of herbs.


I'm in the middle of West Virginia and appreciate the offer but trying to get everything potted up or in the ground to get established before winter arrives. One more day and I should have the rest of the chives and oregano out of the old herb bed and can begin on the new one. 

I grew catnip from seed last year and needed a place to overwinter it, so it's currently in the vegetable garden in the corner of one of the raised beds. Two of the cats constantly follow me into the garden but haven't found it yet. 

Your garden is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## vladykins

lizzyborden said:


> I'm in the middle of West Virginia and appreciate the offer but trying to get everything potted up or in the ground to get established before winter arrives. One more day and I should have the rest of the chives and oregano out of the old herb bed and can begin on the new one.
> 
> I grew catnip from seed last year and needed a place to overwinter it, so it's currently in the vegetable garden in the corner of one of the raised beds. Two of the cats constantly follow me into the garden but haven't found it yet.
> 
> Your garden is absolutely gorgeous!


Hope it doesn't sound cliché but I have so many wonderful memories of the Kanawha
river. Idk where you are in West Virginia but it is a wonderful state.
Harper's Ferry, Sheppard's town, Charlestown are beautiful too. It's funny, I think we spend more time in West VA, Pennsylvania & Maryland


----------



## vladykins

@lizzyborden 
Part of my reply was cut off. 
Anyway, I'd love to see pictures of your cats. Garden familiars aka garden cats are the best.


----------



## vladykins

Time to collect Foxglove seeds. 
Also a friend recommended this book. I haven't had a chance to check it out. I'm looking forward to reading it Rivka Galchen’s Historical Novel Satirizes Moral Panic


----------



## vladykins

Here's another link to "Everyone Knows Your Mother is a Witch"





Everyone Knows Your Mother is a Witch by Rivka Galchen | Waterstones


Buy Everyone Knows Your Mother is a Witch by Rivka Galchen from Waterstones today! Click and Collect from your local Waterstones or get FREE UK delivery on orders over £25.




www.waterstones.com


----------



## vladykins

The pomegranates have set fruit. 

Sooooo many people complained about the cicadas this spring. Without them summertime wouldn't be the same. I'm sad they are gone


----------



## vladykins

Bought a beautiful Vintage Halloween Inspired Black Cat from the 
Timothy De Clue Collection (Black Cat on right). It fits perfectly with my
mix of Vintage & new. 








Halloween


Halloween Decor so Beautifully Designed, It’s Scary. These vintage inspired decorations will create the spooky yet whimsical look you want. Limited stock and time... Hurry in and scare it up in style - before your favorites disappear. Cat Scary, Witch, Vintage Decor, Halloween vintage, Paper...




timothydecluecollection.com





I wanted to mention that the box arrived badly dented. But thanks to the 
excellent packing the Cat was undamaged. Customer service was great too


----------



## vladykins

We went to the Virginia Museum of Fine Arts yesterday.
It was the first Museum we've visited since being vaccinated





Nature (Primary Title) - (72.13) - Virginia Museum of Fine Arts |







www.vmfa.museum




I've been longing to travel & see the world but had settled for online
Museum visits. Little did I know that my most favorite artist (painter, sculptor 
& jewelry designer) Alphonse Mucha's sculptor "La Nature" is located at VMFA
There are 7 known busts of "La Nature" scattered around the globe. 
Richmond, Virginia 
Brussels, Belgium 
Wiesbaden, Germany 
Paris, France
Somewhere in Japan (New Museum being built)
Rest in private collections


----------



## vladykins

2021 Pomegranate Harvest looks promising 
Hades would be proud


----------



## vladykins

Yay!!! After changing computers & having my email hacked ~ I'm finally back 
Thank you so much @Saki.Girl 

It's been a frustrating few months but everything is getting back to normal 
Also want to Thank hubby for letting me use his account


----------



## Kdestra

Lol! Now I'm really back.


----------



## Saki.Girl

vladykins said:


> Yay!!! After changing computers & having my email hacked ~ I'm finally back
> Thank you so much @Saki.Girl
> 
> It's been a frustrating few months but everything is getting back to normal
> Also want to Thank hubby for letting me use his account


 yaaaaa i am glad you are back and posting whoot


----------



## Kdestra

This Vintage Halloween costume is lovely 😍😍😍
P.S I'm a sucker for Flappers


----------



## Kdestra

Pomegranates (circa 1910) Minna Keene won the Picture of the Year at the London Photographic Salon for this photograph of her daughter Violet at 17. Pomegranates are a classic symbol of fertility and eternal life, and here they represent Violet’s youth and vitality.


----------



## Kdestra

Starting to dry Artichokes & Cardoons for Halloween Decorations


----------



## Kdestra

Can't believe I found this beautiful blue Victorian Hearth Broom. The picture does not do it justice 
The woman who sold it to me said it was her grandmother's. I find it heartbreaking that she sold it but I guess I should be glad I 
bought it. It was only $12


----------



## Kdestra

The Harvest Moon is tonight. May it shine brightly on you this blessed Mabon.

oh and the window boxes are now occupied for the season


----------



## Kdestra

Hauling in pumpkins & gourds before storm


----------



## Kdestra

Have been trying to come up w/new ways to use all of the pomegranates.
The pumpkin cheese cake w/pom glaze tasted great but didn't set. So I decided to try making pomegranate jelly. It actually worked!!! Although I have to admit ~ I don't think I used enough sugar. I plan to make jelly again & will definitely add more sugar


----------



## Kdestra

Time to crush more pomegranates. 
A lot of people tell me it's too much work or don't believe me. 
But a life without fresh pomegranate is not worth living. 
Esp one without Pomegranate Margaritas


----------



## Kdestra

Pomegranates at night


----------



## Kdestra

Photos before the pumpkin stack comes down & the Solstice Fire Lights Up. 
It's hard to let go of the pumpkins...


----------



## Kdestra

December 3rd. 2021

The Winter //slash// Summer Solstice (depending on your hemisphere) is almost here. 
Let this Solstice unite us in the darkness of winter & the brightness of summer. 
Stay alive & Stay safe to celebrate Halloween 2022


----------



## Kdestra

The Wheel Turns & Fires Burn
Blessed Solstice to everyone!


----------



## Kdestra

Hellebores are as beautiful as they are poisonous.


----------



## Kdestra

The Ghost of Christmas Past came home. This cutie is here to Haunt our hearts
Forever.


----------



## Kdestra

Snowny day pictures of garden


----------



## Kdestra

Over the winter break, hubby & I built an enclosure -aka- squirrel & chipmunk deterrent for the top of the coldframe. It's made out of PVC, Plastic Poultry Fencing & Zip ties.
It was fun to build & didn't take a lot of time. It's super light & weighs less then 2lbs.
I'm thrilled with our results.


----------



## Kdestra

My daughter's teachers have been very stressed out so I decided to make them little bouquets of dried herbs. I can't imagine what they are going through right now. I hope a little Aromatherapy helps them w/their day


----------



## Kdestra

Half of the half 
Imbolc turns the screw
Almost day
Almost night 
Out of the darkness into the light


----------



## Kdestra

They say: The Wold Laughs With Flowers
But it 
Cries With Flowers too

These Flowers are for Sarah. She was a radiant 17yr old & no matter how sick she was she smiled. I know you & your mom love 🌻 🌻 🌻 
God speed brave girl


----------



## Kdestra

We dropped off the Sunflowers at Sarah's this afternoon. The vase was very heavy so carried it inside. Her mom loved the flowers but I was so choked up ~ I couldn't say anything. I decided it was best to let my daughter & Sarah's mom to talk alone. 

~~~ I literally ran away ~~~ 

I'm not kidding I ran away, I couldn't bare the pain


----------



## Kdestra

You know you raised your teenager right when they text you photos of something in the garbage & know you can fix it. 
Case in point: my daughter was on her way to school bus when she saw this filthy, little marble table in garbage. She texted me photos & I dashed down the street to grab it before garbage truck arrived. 
It was dirty but simply needed cleaned & a fresh coat of white paint. The marble is beautifully beveled & weighs 40lbs.


----------



## stick

Nice find on that table Kdestra.


----------



## Kdestra

stick said:


> Nice find on that table Kdestra.


Thank you 🌻


----------



## Kdestra

We absolutely love: Flea Markets, yard sales, etc. Unfortunately covid ruined most of that so we started searching FB Market Place. That's where we finally found the perfect replacement door for basement. We drove to Baltimore & pickedit up. (The seller was amazing!!)
The door fit perfectly but we needed to switch hinges, install door knob (bought at yard sale in 2018) & cat portal. It looks amazing. We still need to clean glass & do touch ups but we're super happy.


----------



## Kdestra

Oops forgot to post a picture of the cat portal. No door is complete in our 
House with out one.


----------



## Kdestra

Hung outside of windowbox yesterday. As soon as it is warm enough I'll plant
Sunflowers 🌻 🌻 🌻 in boxes


----------



## Kdestra

Made 100s of these & passed them out in front of Ukraine Embassy last Sunday. Making hundreds more & passing out in front of Russian Embassy this Sunday


----------



## Kdestra

We finally found a Waterproof LED light that can be submerged in the GR Fountain of Mortals at "Five & Below". It' changes color & fits perfectly pluse you can't see it inside the basin. Oh.. I also added a 🐸. He's originally suppose to be on a flower pot.

-- spelling error


----------



## Kdestra

Today it snowed, sleeted, the sun came out & then we were pelted w/freezing rain.
Nights temps are dropping below 30!!!
(Mother Nature has gone insane & taken me with her)
Because of the weather I decided to bring all of the carrot pots inside. They are heavy but I didn't want them to freeze. 

It's OK I know I'm crazy


----------



## Kdestra

These are a few different carrots I grow. Yellowstone is my favorite for roasting. Kuroda is my favorite for simply digging out, washing off & chomping.


----------



## Kdestra

Here we go...


----------



## Kdestra

Black Iris in the rain


----------



## Kdestra

19 less Trick or Treaters this year


----------



## Kdestra

My addiction to Antique German Die Cuts are getting worse. I just scored 2 new kitties & a witch.
These were made in Germany between 1920 - 1930. They are made of a thick card stock & are heavily embossed. 









Halloween die-cuts: their popularity is scary


NEW YORK – Halloween had its origins with the ancient Celtic festival of Samhain, when people would carry torches and don costumes to hide from evil




www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## Kdestra

After another brutally hot day 95° I decided to do a little Halloween Magic last night.


----------



## Kdestra

As the Summer Solstice approaches I thought it might be fun to post about Slavic 
Mythology & the Fern Flower. I am by no means an expert on this subject so I posted a few links. For years & years I've been studying & researching Slavic Mythology but I feel like I've only scratched the surface. I sincerely hope you like the Fern Flower & seek out more information for yourself. 

Blessed Be









The Fern Flower - Magical Flower of the Slavic Solstice - Slavic Mythology Saturday - Brendan Noble


After taking last weekend to focus on the release of my Slavic mythology-inspired fantasy book called A Dagger in the Winds, we return to SlavicRead MoreThe Fern Flower – Magical Flower of the Slavic Solstice – Slavic Mythology Saturday




brendan-noble.com













Noc Kupały/Kupala Night - Slavic Summer Solstice and Valentine's Day - Slavic Mythology Saturday - Brendan Noble


So, I got my calendar mixed up and missed doing Noc Kupały’s Slavic Saturday post last week, but better late than never, right? (June 2021Read MoreNoc Kupały/Kupala Night – Slavic Summer Solstice and Valentine’s Day – Slavic Mythology Saturday




brendan-noble.com


----------



## Kdestra

Not sure what the real name of these lilies is but we call them the Halloween Lilies


----------



## Kdestra

A neighbor came up to me & said: Doves Are Ugly 
I'm still very, very confused


----------



## Kdestra

It's been a very peculiar 24hrs: 

Doves are ugly?!?! ( yes, this still frustrates me)
picked up a Stone Pagoda in trash (yes, I'm a trash picker)
 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
On my way to work I saw a pile of stones next to garbage bins. 
I screeched the car to a stop & grabbed all of the stones (gardeners covet this stuff) 

This evening I rebuilt a stone pagoda (not all of the pieces match) 
The top has engraved Bats!! I'll be stalking this house next garbage day. Who knows, I might find the matching pieces


----------



## stick

Great find / save on the pagoda and like you do not understand the Doves are ugly from neighbor.


----------



## Kdestra

stick said:


> Great find / save on the pagoda and like you do not understand the Doves are ugly from neighbor.


The family has started making Dove Jokes:
Doves stole my lunch money
Ganges of loitering Doves hanging out in the street
Doves need to get a job
Don't loan Doves money

I'm pretty happy with the pagoda but I can't help but wonder what happened to the other pieces. I hope they didn't throw them in garbage bin.


----------



## Kdestra

It was a magnificent Summer Solstice! The sky was cobalt blue then when the moon rose it was so bright it cast moon shadows. We sat outside until midnight watching fireflies & bats. 

Here's a few pictures from the garden


----------



## Kdestra

Found a tiny Amish Broom from the 1930s in Pennsylvania. 
It's now part of the permanent collection


----------



## Kdestra

Ordered the Haunted Forest Figure from Grandin Road. 
I tried to resist but she's just to perfect for my garden. 
She's going to make the most splendid Winter Solstice Tree too. (Which is why I bought her) 




https://www.grandinroad.com/haunted-forest-figure/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1546193?listIndex=32&uniqueId=1546193&isNewProduct=true


----------



## Kdestra

Feel bad that I haven’t posted in a while but the garden has kept me busy.

Last spring I started Lesya Peppers. The seeds are notoriously difficult to germinate. If you manage to get them to grow, they require serious support & afternoon shade. The label said: They are the sweetest pepper but I still think "Chocolate Peppers" are sweeter. I definitely grow them again next year.


----------



## Kdestra

GR Haunted Forest Figure was delivered at 6am this morning. Our delivery guy was fantastic & put the huge box at the basement door. Not a single porch pirate would've known she was there. She was packed extremely well & I'm so glad she is safe

She is beautiful but I knew when I bought her I'd have to hide/fix places where her arms & chest attached. And... that's where the wood filler comes in. I carefully sculpted the filler into the deep crevices then let it dry for roughly 10hrs. 

Now before anyone says: "I'd never pay that & have fix an issue"
Here's my response:
1. I've never bought a single prop that I haven't improved
2. Don't buy it.


----------



## Kdestra

Still can't believe that my Sunshine Yellow carrots won the Grand Prize at the County fair. At 7pm they have the award ceremony 🥰


----------



## Kdestra

Have been trying to make The Haunted Forest Figure feel more alive & less static. 
I added definition to her face with acrylics & added moss to her arms.
On a whim I decided to give her false eyelashes. It has dramatically changed her appearance.


----------



## Kdestra

2022
Pomegranate time! 
Hurricane Ian has arrived & the pomegranates are starting to crack.


----------



## Kdestra

Swinburne's Poem " Hymn to Proserpine"








Hymn to Proserpine (After the Proclamation in… | Poetry Foundation


I have lived long enough, having seen one thing, that love hath an end;




www.poetryfoundation.org


----------



## Kdestra

The garden is sparkling at night thanks to DH's amazing lighting


----------



## Kdestra

It's taken over a year to perfect this Pomegranate Glaze recipe:
1 cup Pomegranate juice
1 1/2 teaspoons of unflavored gelatin 

Pour 1/2 cup of pom juice into small saucepan. Sprinkle gelatin on top of pom juice (do not stir) Heat saucepan until gelatin desolves . (Keep eye on pan ~ don't let mixture boil) Remove pan from heat, gently stir in remaining 1/2 cup of pom juice. Let pan cool for 5 minutes. 
~~~~ don't over stir sauce because that creates bubbles. The bubbles will be visible on top of cheesecake & your Glaze won't have a beautiful shimmer. If bubbles occur in pan, spoon them out before pouring on top~~~

Once sauce is cool, pour it on top of chilled cheesecake. Place Pomegranate glazed cheesecake back in fridge for a minimum of 4hrs. (Best overnight)


----------



## Kdestra

Little Digger Bees warming up on Terracotta Pumpkin. They're very important pollinators & only sting when threatened.


















Digger Bee Information: What Are Those Bees In The Ground


The United States is home to approximately 70 species of digger bees, primarily in the western states. Around the world, there are an estimated 400 species of these interesting creatures. So, what’s the dirt on bees that dig? Learn about identifying digger bees here.




www.gardeningknowhow.com


----------



## Kdestra

Can not believe I just pulled this huge & heavy milk container out of the trash! 
It was gross! Filthy & down right disgusting but I cleaned it up. Now it's perfect for stacking pumpkins 🎃


----------



## Kdestra

Found the latest fixer'upper project on FB Market Place. It was approximately 40 miles away - near Annapolis, Maryland. The Apocothary Cabinet was bigger then expected & WAY heavier then we thought.. it was also filthy (filled with spider cocoons). We weren't even sure we could get it home _but_ we did. Now it's my Seed Cabinet


----------



## Kdestra

Little black cat, cuddled in my lap on this cold Solstice Night








Blessed Be


----------



## Kdestra

The stairway window faces North so I always give it a Rose Gold Glow during the darkest days of the year.








Stargazer lights burst with warm light








Burnished Gold Pomegranates against the black sky


----------



## Kdestra

The Stargazer Lights are from Terrain. This company also owns Anthropology & a few other retail stores. 








The Wintershop: TRIM THE TREE, DECORATE, ENTERTAIN, and Shop All Holiday - Terrain


Shop The Wintershop for a great selection including TRIM THE TREE, DECORATE, ENTERTAIN, and Shop All Holiday




www.shopterrain.com


----------



## Kdestra

I love making Thank Cards.


----------

